# Sticky  **Official 24V 3.6L Engine (oil pump bolt) failure thread**



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

****OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread*

I created this thread for all VW and Audi 3.6L 24V Engine Failures, that seem to be happening to more and more Users here.
Please post *ONLY* the following information:
Production date of Vehicle:
Failure (if noted by dealer)
PM me for any other questions, I want this thread to stay clean.
Thanks.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

Production Date: 09/2006
Failure: oil pump/timing gear bolt failure
Mileage on motor ~ 1,800 Miles


_Modified by LSinLV at 9:37 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## Firbogs (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

Production Date: 09/06
Failure (as noted by dealer):
High pressure fuel pump seal failure. Caused by overfilled crankcase by factory or dealer. 1000K, no problems since.


_Modified by Firbogs at 5:42 PM 4-22-2007_


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (Firbogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firbogs* »_Production Date: 09/06
Failure (as noted by dealer):
High pressure fuel pump seal failure. Caused by overfilled crankcase by factory or dealer. 1000K, no problems since.

_Modified by Firbogs at 5:42 PM 4-22-2007_

Second on the high pressure fuel pump oil seal failure. Dealer said seal was installed by the factory incorrectly. Failure discovered during 10k service.


----------



## Northern Dubber (May 11, 2001)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_Production Date: 09/2006
Failure: oil pump/timing gear bolt failure

Production date : 05/06
Failure (as noted by dealer) : CEL - Camshaft position sensor (G40) Implausible signal due to intermediate shaft / oil pump bolt failure


----------



## dirk747 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

Production Date: 11/05
Failure: Full engine replacement due to oil pump bolt issue.
VIN - WVWVU73C37E001326


_Modified by dirk747 at 8:04 AM 5-28-2007_


----------



## JHAYPASSAT06 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

Please list VIN numbers for this engine failure so we can have something to research on our cars.
Thanks


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (JHAYPASSAT06)*

Copied from another 3.6 engine failure thread originally posted by myself:
A customer had his 3.6 passat towed in because it was running rough and the engine light was flashing. Turns out the timing gear bolt backed out just enough to allow the gear to wobble and shear off 4 teeth. The tech replaced all timing gears, chains, tensioners, and hardware at the QTM's recommendation. So the tech replaces everything and takes it out for a test drive. After coming back from a 20 mile test drive, the the parks the car and notices a *little* smoke coming from under the hood. He pops the hood and the rear of the engine has just caught fire. Apparently the bolt backed out again, cut a hole in the timing cover and the gears and chain were flinging the oil (in a fine mist) right onto the left catalytic convertor.
Needless to say the engine was replaced with a new engine.
Ohh Yeah, Did I mention the car had only 4400 miles on it?
Here is the VIN and date of production of the vehicle that had the engine replaced at my dealership at 4400 miles
*****73C*7E042774
With a production date of 07/14/2006


----------



## 8606 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (fixmy59bug)*

2007 Passat wagon 4Motion VR6
Performed gff and found multiple misfires on cylinder 2&3 checked and found low compression on cylinder 2&3. Removed engine and transmission per techline. Disassembled and found intermediate shaft bolt broken causing severe internal engine damage. Contacted vta & Steve ******. Ordered new engine. (Car in shop 15 days)
Build date September 2006. 
Engine failure 8,804 miles
Got car back transmission problems 2 days later, fixed (?) Sure for about two more days now back in shop for new transmission. (Details to follow)Don't really want to post vin #. Sister-in-laws car, but I'm the one that took into dealer each time. ( I have 2006 Jetta TDI, with that glorious DMF!)


_Modified by 8606 at 5:03 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (8606)*

Nevermind. Deleted.


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (fixmy59bug)*

damn, i guess they need to go dry sump







?


----------



## jmcclure (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

'07 B6 3.6 wagon. roughly 16k miles
date of production: ?
*****93C*7E004997
Car was taken to dealer due to solid check engine light (which had appeared the previous day). Simultaneously, it developed a slight new "rushing" noise under acceleration. Finally got it back today.
The problem as described to me was that one of the bolts securing the oil pump sheared into two pieces, thus causing the oil pump to begin to tilt out of position. This affected the cam timing enough to throw the code (thank goodness). They basically replaced the oil pump and the entire cam drive train, including a new stronger bolt. Pulled head and oil pan to look for any sign of damage to the engine, none found.
I don't know how often this problem manifests with the cam position sensor code, but perhaps this should be a reinforcement to 3.6 owners to not delay if they see the light come on. I'm convinced that taking it in quickly avoided a full engine replacement in my case.


----------



## DaveFL (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (jmcclure)*

06 3.6
Taken to dealer with CEL, sputtering in accelartion most noticable at 2200 Rpm or right before it shifts into 3rd.
Dealer informed Itermediate sproket bolt sheared and had been sheared for a while. Sprockets floating loosley togther Replaced both chains, timing cover, further problem after repair oil pump failure. 
Might be further problems, Dealer has not been forthcoming with full info found notation on repair sheet from Dealer with VW found aluminum shavings on Oil pump.
Going back in the dealer for itermediate high RPMS at idle, very hard shifting between 1 and second gear.


----------



## DaveFL (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (DaveFL)*

Update for everyone, I will edit and post Vin tomorrow at work.
CEL liht back on today had the car back less than a week. Sputtering and ticking loudly. temp sensor says good but engine smells extremely hot.
Having it towed to dealer in the morning.
Updated VIN no idea build date
*****73C*6P171585


_Modified by DaveFL at 9:01 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## 8606 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (DaveFL)*

VIN # sent to originator of thread.


----------



## rh10023 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (8606)*

Came across this in another thread in the VWVortex Forums. Any possibility that the 3.6L engine failure is linked to the factory in which the car is assembled at?
I noticed that someone had posted a VIN. Checked it out and it says that the car was manufactured at the Emden, Germany factory. Are the others coming from the same factory?

Pasted the posting on VIN and determine factory.
====================================
Quote, originally posted by fincher » 
AFIK, if you have an 'M' in your VIN -- somewhere in the middle -- then your Passat was made in Mosel. 
Almost. VIN charater 11 represents the plant location. Mosel is location "P". See below for the entire list, or you can use this handy tool http://www.abvwc.org.uk/vw_vin.htm
A=Ingolstadt, Germany
B=Brussels, Belgium
C=Taipei, Taiwan
D=Bratislava, Slovakia
E=Emden, Germany
G=Steyr/Graz, Austria
H=Hannover, Germany
J=Jakarta, Indonesia
K=Karmann, Osnabruck Germany
L=Leipzig, Germany
M=Puebla, Mexico
N=Neckarsulm, Germany
P=Mosel, Germany
R=Martorell, Barcelona, Spain
S=Stuttgart, Germany
T=Kvasiny, Czech Republic
U=Uitenhage, South Africa
V=Palmela, Portugal (Westmoreland, PA, USA before 1988)
W=Wolfsburg, Germany
X=Poznan, Poland
Z=Filler character: No meaning
1=Gyor, Hungary
2=Changchun, China
4=Curitiba, Brazil


----------



## volkwolf (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

I have had 2 different Touregs with the V6 engines. The first one I had bought in Feb. of this year and first road trip the engine blew up, coming back from Salt Lake City Utah. The dealer replaced the vehicle with another Toureg. Just Came Back from Yuma Arizona and lost power and engine light came steady on with 4500 miles on it. Took it to the dealer and they told me it had the same problem as the first one. The dealer told me it was the chain tensioner coming loose in the engine and there is about 600 engines or more out there with this problem.


----------



## gugarci (Mar 14, 2000)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (volkwolf)*

How widespread is this problem? I might be in the market soon for a new car and I was interested in the 3.6. I mkght have to wait to see how 2008's do or buy something else.


----------



## kaesem (Mar 17, 2006)

Production date of Vehicle: 1/06
Failure (if noted by dealer): Did not say, but think timeing chain related. Just said that they were going to replace the engine. 
10,308 miles  

Oil Pressure Failure warning light came on. 
Towed to dealer.


----------



## volkwolf (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (gugarci)*

I wouldn't recommend buying a new VW with a 3.6L 24v Engine. This problem with the engines seems to be all over. I plan on trading my toureg in and getting something else. I have had problems with (2) of them, with the 3.6L motor in them. I also just found out a couple of weeks ago that the fuel pumps in the new 2.0 Turbo engines are vapor locking and causing the car to shut off if they get to hot.
So VW is not doing so well.
VIN for Touregs are WVGZE77L17D004543
WVGZE77L87D003602


----------



## gugarci (Mar 14, 2000)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (volkwolf)*

I'll keep it in mind. Although it's good that this thread is not getting any bigger.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (gugarci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gugarci* »_I'll keep it in mind. Although it's good that this thread is not getting any bigger. 

there was another failure reported in the B6 forum. He hasnt posted in here yet.


----------



## kaesem (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (volkwolf)*

Update on my 3.6L engine replacement. VW replaced the engine in about a week. Final tests on the replacement engine claimed they heard " a funny noise" and VW of America wanted them to replace the engine again. 
Replaced the second engine, and now determined they needed to order another oil cooler. Will take another week. 
It has had enough days in the shop for the Lemon Law to be in effect.


----------



## volkwolf (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (kaesem)*

Update on the 2007 Toureg still in the shop since 7/2/07. Went to pick it up and they scratched the front end up and passenger side headlight. It's getting repainted on the front end, and the passenger side headlight is getting replaced.
Called Corporate about the situation to get my down payment back from them. The told me to basicly screw off. VW SUCKS!!!!!! BIG TIME WHEN YOU HAVE PROBLEMS WITH THERE CARS.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (volkwolf)*

Are there any symptoms prior to the engine failing?
My 3.6 4motion wagon has been making this metal rubbing/whining noise at 30-40mph and 75+ mph on hot days since about 2k miles (now it has 8k) Spent over 3 weeks with the dealer and they can't find anything wrong.
They said they would get a VWoA rep out here to look at it but it has been nearly 3 months and I haven't gotten a call from them. Contacted VWoA and they said I would be contacted within a week, it's been over 1 month and still no call back.


----------



## volkwolf (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (thenew3)*

The main sympton is loss of power and the engine light comes on steady.
It sounds like that your 3.6 4motion you have is having the failure with the engine. If it was me I would just take it out and run the hell out of it. Pulling hills and high rpms will put it to the test, just run it hard.
Don't depend on VW to call you back they won't. I just got my Toureg back today and It is leaking tranny fluid now, so it's got to go back in the shop.



































Bottom line VW has produced Junk for the public market and is trying to get out of the mess as cheap as possible.


----------



## jorge da cruz (Aug 16, 2007)

To mine happened that i had to replace camshafts all gaskets dismount all engine dismount gearbox and replace oil pump and under the cylinder head replace a oil retention valve . all that after 5.000 miles


----------



## jorge da cruz (Aug 16, 2007)

*(jorge da cruz)Oil warning metalic noise at start ups morning for 5scnds*

The reason is a oil retention valve under the cylinder head you have to dismount al engine replace the gaskets oil pum and the valve all the reliability of engine is suporte by this oil valve close betwen engine and cylinder head.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jorge da cruz)Oil warning metalic noise at start ups morning for 5scnds (jorge da cruz)*

Wow, this makes the coil pack fiasco look like nothing. Way to go VW!! And for those who have reached the lemon law quota...do it and run very far away.


----------



## Frustrated 3.6 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

2006 3.6
*1st *failure occured Jan. 07
Mileage at time of failure13,357
Oil pump/timing gear bolt failure
Engine repaired not replaced
*2nd* failure occured Sept. 07
Mileage at time of failure 22,161
In shop right now but suspect same oil pump/timing gear bolt failure
Will demand new engine or new car


----------



## Frustrated 3.6 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (Frustrated 3.6)*

Update...........
Just got off of the phone with my service advisor at the dealership. VWoA has agreed to replace my entire engine. Will take about a week to get the new engine shipped and installed. 
Perhaps I can finaly enjoy owning a B6 if all goes well with the new engine.


----------



## fmlytrxter (Nov 26, 2006)

What worries me the most is the idea of this happening............after warranty!!


----------



## 8606 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (fmlytrxter)*

More than likely it will happen before warranty, even before 10k miles. Lemon Law is tricky (vague) on state website. Now we know specifics. Sister-in-laws car unable to use lemon law







, but VW agreed to replace car (due to all the other problems). Hopefully the new car will be trouble free. Hey you have to be optimistic.


----------



## vwjockey (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

Model: 2007 Passat Wagon 3.6L
Production Date: Unsure, purchased in Jan 07
Failure: CEL came on, brought into shop. Work order states R&R Chain and Listed Parts (19parts) Complete engine remove and reinstall. Parts include B-chain, rail, tensioner, sprockets, gasket, flange, seal, screw, bolt, cool, oil. Happened at 14K mi. 17 days in shop.
According to VIN manufactured in Emden, Germany
How does one find the production date?


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

See: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3451148
PM me if you have had this failure and I'll put together a folder of all the work-orders related to this problem. Maybe bringing this evidence to our dealerships will convince them to do a preventive fix.


----------



## tbcB5 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (vwjockey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjockey* »_
How does one find the production date?

It's on the sticker on the driver-side B-pillar / door jamb.


----------



## 2VW (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (Frustrated 3.6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frustrated 3.6* »_Update...........
Just got off of the phone with my service advisor at the dealership. VWoA has agreed to replace my entire engine. Will take about a week to get the new engine shipped and installed. 
Perhaps I can finaly enjoy owning a B6 if all goes well with the new engine.









What year is your car?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

Are any of these failures due to the crankshaft?
FWIW,I have removed the timing chain tensioner on 2 24V VR6 heads (3.2 & 2.8) and those 4 bolts that hold the tensioner to the head are TIGHT and I mean TIGHT.At least 80 ft/lbs of torque had to go into breaking them.Maybe the factory personal forgot to torque them?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Are any of these failures due to the crankshaft?
FWIW,I have removed the timing chain tensioner on 2 24V VR6 heads (3.2 & 2.8) and those 4 bolts that hold the tensioner to the head are TIGHT and I mean TIGHT.At least 80 ft/lbs of torque had to go into breaking them.Maybe the factory personal forgot to torque them?









From what we understand these bolts are breaking. They aren't the correct spec (12.9) for the application and stress load. They are using 8.8 grade bolts and that isn't cutting it.


----------



## SuppaSneaks (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

My R32 motor went to **** in 4,000 miles after buying it. Bought the car with 33,000 drove to 37,000 2 weeks from now new motor. Hope this one lasts a little longer.








WVWKG61J24D099496


_Modified by SuppaSneaks at 10:12 AM 10-11-2007_


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (Wizard-of-OD)*

Anyone know if this failure problem has been fixed on the 08 production?
Got an order for a 3.6 4motion passat going in soon.


----------



## kaesem (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (volkwolf)*

Had the final arbritration hearing on this vehicle, Administrative Law Judge ruled that VW buy the car back due to the number of days it was in the shop. 
Pick up my check tomorrow. I did find a 06 Evo and purchased it yesterday. Fun car but could not pass up the screaming deal. The dealer had no idea what they had. 
Cheers


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (kaesem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaesem* »_Had the final arbritration hearing on this vehicle, Administrative Law Judge ruled that VW buy the car back due to the number of days it was in the shop. 
Pick up my check tomorrow. I did find a 06 Evo and purchased it yesterday. Fun car but could not pass up the screaming deal. The dealer had no idea what they had. 
Cheers

Did they give u what u originally paid for it or did they figure in depreciation?


----------



## Falaris (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (thenew3)*

My 2006 3.6L is in the dealer right now awaiting authorization for an engine replacement. VWoA wants all the details before sending out a new engine so they are pulling the pan and checking for further problems today. I saw it yesterday and the oil pump bolt had backed out but not broken at least. I do not have the build date since the car is in the dealer right now but I purcahsed it 5/25/06 and it was fresh off the truck when I got it. It had ~33,000 miles when this happend last Monday morning.


----------



## hubvdub (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (Falaris)*

Add this one to the list. 
My 2007 4 motion Passat Wagon is in the shop right now getting a new engine. Took the dealer 8 days to pull the engine and determine that the problem was the oil pump bolt. So far it's been in the shop 19 days and I don't expect it to be done until next week some time.
Oh yeah, it only had 5,700 miles on it.....


_Modified by hubvdub at 11:16 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## HodgePodge (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (RobMan8023)*

Ok, this is hypothetical, but do you all think that my 3.6 is ok? I have almost 27,000 miles in a little over a year of drving. Although, I have had my issues (replaced throttle body and numerous TSB's and recalls) it seems to be ok so far. I am so worried though. I am looking to get the extended warranty in about a year or so because for the first time in my life I plan on keeping a vehicle longer than 2 or 3 years.


----------



## jmcclure (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (HodgePodge)*

My understanding is that statistically speaking, you're probably just fine. This oil pump bolt problem supposedly only affected a small number of 3.6 engines built for the 2006 (2007 for the wagon) model year. I think VWoA really believes that, or they would have issued a recall. The preemptive repair (replacing the bolt) is expensive, but it can't be nearly as expensive as replacing an entire 3.6 long block. The failure percentage wouldn't have to be very high to make more sense to issue a recall to fix the bolt.
That's the problem with threads like this. You see all of us that had the failure talking about it, and it can easily look like "everyone" with a 3.6 has the problem. The thing to keep in mind is that this forum is nowhere close to a random sample. People who come here are fairly likely to have done so because they had some kind of problem.
I know it's hard, but I would really say try not to worry. VWoA tech support has definitely acknowledged the problem. We haven't heard any reports of VWoA trying to weasel out of fixing it under warranty. If it happens, they'll fix it. I think you're going to be fine, though. 27k is pretty far along.


----------



## networkcrasher (Jul 31, 2006)

Mine's in the shop getting diagnosed for the camshaft detection error and I'm trying to understand what recourse I have in getting a new car, or having them buy it back. I'd rather not go lemon law, but I suppose it's always an option. How did any of you open up the door to conversation about this without making the dealer feel threatened? I just want the best for the dealer and of course myself, but I don't know how to deal with this type of situation. Should I open a case with VWOA, or just work it through my dealer? No one seems to have posted what they did once the car went in for initial troubleshooting.


----------



## jmcclure (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (networkcrasher)*

I think you may be jumping the gun a bit.

_Quote, originally posted by *networkcrasher* »_Mine's in the shop getting diagnosed for the camshaft detection error and I'm trying to understand what recourse I have in getting a new car, or having them buy it back.

I'd say unless things get a lot worse than your car needing to go in for diagnostics, you really don't have any grounds whatsoever for getting a new car or a buyback. The warranty says they'll fix the car. As long as they can fix it properly in a reasonable amount of time, that's pretty much the end of the story.

_Quote, originally posted by *networkcrasher* »_I'd rather not go lemon law, but I suppose it's always an option.

Has the same problem persisted after 3 separate repair attempts by VW OR has the car been in the shop for more than 30 days total? Did the first repair attempt (or the first 15 days of the extended repair) happen while the car was less than a year old AND had less than 12,000 miles? I'm simplifying things a bit, but those are basically the requirements for making a claim under the lemon law in Georgia.
You may want to take a look at this web page:
http://www.georgia.gov/00/chan....html
If all that has happened so far is that your car has gone in for troubleshooting, then I don't think you have a lemon law claim, and I don't think you're going to be able to convince anyone that you deserve a new car or a buyback. New cars have problems. The warranty is there to fix them. I don't think you're going to get anywhere by trying to get a new car or buyback right now. Just hang tight and see what happens.


----------



## networkcrasher (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (jmcclure)*

Well they have the entire motor and tran torn apart and have diagnosed it as a failed bolt on the oil pump. They have ordered "misc parts" including a new oil pump and timing chain as described by another in the thread. I have wondered before if I would get a new motor or new parts, when the latter would possibly cause failure further down the road from problems created now. I was really just probing for information on how to educate myself as a consumer since I've never found myself in this situation before, and there seems to be a few other people on this board who are now _experts_!
I'm at 22k miles right now, but my car may qualify for lemon under another issue I've had many problems with - my headlights. 
It just sucks that in the past month and a half, my car has been in the shop for a month of that. I am inconvenienced, have to deal with a rental, and make payments on a car I'm not even driving. Just venting!
I've had the car in the shop for about 5 weeks total for the headlights, probably another 5 weeks for other "misc" problems - nothing I've ever have been critical about, I usually only take it in when there are a few problems that need to be fixed. I have had my headlights looked at a few times within the first 12 months and 12k miles. They fixed them every time, but then they go out again. This last spurt they had the car for 3 weeks and had to replace both headlight units as they stopped "turning" when going around corners and such. The first issues were the lights just going dark. If resale didn't suck so bad, I'd be dumping this car soon!


_Modified by networkcrasher at 4:57 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## 8606 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (networkcrasher)*

Check your state lemon law asap. Michigan was confusing (although we thought it was clear) until a lawyer was consulted. Here you get 4 tries and 30 days to fix a problem (same problem each time). Each new problem it starts all over again. In other words the car could be in the shop for a whole year if it had 12 problems.


----------



## networkcrasher (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks, I previously consulted the site Jeff recommended, and came away with the same conclusion he did. I don't think I'm in lemon territory for the car, considering the headlight events were somewhat related but fixed each time. Definitely frustrating!


----------



## jmcclure (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (networkcrasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *networkcrasher* »_Well they have the entire motor and tran torn apart and have diagnosed it as a failed bolt on the oil pump. They have ordered "misc parts" including a new oil pump and timing chain as described by another in the thread.

Well, I definitely empathize. It sounds like you're going through exactly what I went through. The MIL caught mine with a cam position sensor code, and they replaced the entire cam gear train and oil pump (sounds just like what they're doing with yours). You might want to call and tell them to triple-check the oil pump before and after they install it. VW shipped a bad one when they fixed mine. They found it when they started the engine the first time, and it all had to be done again. I want to say I saw someone else on here that had the same thing happen (first replacement oil pump bad).

_Quote, originally posted by *networkcrasher* »_I have wondered before if I would get a new motor or new parts, when the latter would possibly cause failure further down the road from problems created now. 

Good luck! Hopefully you'll be okay once they fix it. My story turned out with kind of a mixed bag. When I got the car back, it was idling rough. In about a month, I got a flashing MIL and took it straight in. Diagnosis was low compression on #6. To make a long story short, they never really figured out what was wrong with that motor, but I can't make any connection with the first failure or repair. It really does seem unrelated and that I just got a true dud motor. VWoA kept futzing around having the service department replace parts on it (new valves, 2 new head assemblies). VWoA finally admitted that they weren't going to fix it, and I ended up getting a new long block after all (along with a free extended warranty). The other good news is that since I was so patient and unbelievably reasonable, the service department is now totally on my side. The service manager knows me by first name, and the car is infamous at that shop. At this point, they bend over backwards if I need something.

_Quote, originally posted by *networkcrasher* »_I was really just probing for information on how to educate myself as a consumer since I've never found myself in this situation before, and there seems to be a few other people on this board who are now _experts_!

Well, I'll be the first to admit I'm no expert on the lemon laws. My first problem happened about a month and 1000 miles too late, so I had no chance. I will say this, go ahead and call VW's customer service line. Calmly describe to them in detail what you've been through and how you feel about it. If nothing else, it puts you on record if you need to beat on them later. Keep them updated. I VWoA tries to mess with you, your service department can use your customer service complaints along with their own records to help you negotiate an equitable resolution with VWoA. Like I said, I got an extended warranty, and honestly I could have gotten more if I'd pushed. I just wanted it to be done with.
I understand what you mean about venting and considering dumping the car. They had mine for a grand total of over 4 months. By the time they finally got done, I feel like I had quite a bit of leverage. I probably could have made them buy it back, and I considered it. Here's the rub, though... I LOVE THIS CAR. I researched for about 2 years before I bought it, and nothing else I drove put as big of a smile on my face. If I wanted a sedan, there would have been some more choices, but no one else makes a wagon like this, and a wagon is what I wanted. So it was either sell it back and restart my loan with a car that I didn't like, or stick with this one (quirks and all) and love driving it every day.








So, good luck! I hope it all works out.


----------



## networkcrasher (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (jmcclure)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmcclure* »_
Here's the rub, though... I LOVE THIS CAR. 
So, good luck! I hope it all works out.


Ditto that, and that's why I'm so torn. Thanks for the thoughtful reply!


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

I have 41k miles and so far no problems at all and I beat this car every time I get a chance...but you never know. I think I was one of the lucky one's getting a really good one.


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (wndctyboy)*

Well my 2006 3.6L 4Mo just took a dump. Was going about 80mph on the freeway and felt a shaking/popping feeling coming out of the engine.
I then see a "AFS Inoperative" and several "Oil Pressure Failure" messages come up on the MFD before I get "Engine Off".
So I coasted over to the side of the road, called Road Service, and it's now at the dealership. 
VIN - WVW**93***P139893
BUILD - 11/05 (I believe - as I said the car is at the dealer)
Mileage - Just over 31000


----------



## Crockandroll (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

HI All, I am currently waiting for my 3.6l 07 Passat wago to come home from the dealer. Tomorrow will be week. Engine light came on at 11k miles and there was a noise at low RPMs that i thought sounded like a torque converter whinning. It also felt like it lost 100+ HP... Running like hell... took it to the dealer to learn that the oil pump bolts had loosened and they were going to replace it but had to remove the tranny to do so. 4 days into it, they called to say they were replacing the timing chain because it did show wear from lack of lubrication. however, some parts were backordered and they didnt know when i would be able to get the car back. I complained that if there was wear on the timing chain, there would be wear everywhere. The dealer rep told me he would get VW involved and get back to me. Patiently waiting for a call. I will check on the vin and once i see the service order post later.


----------



## Crockandroll (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (Crockandroll)*

Here is a detailed update
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## UGrey36 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (Crockandroll)*

My 2006 Passat 3.6 just had the oil pump bolt failure at 15,000 miles. It happened 1 week after dealer did oil change, driving down the road and went to pass another car and it seemed like I lost overdrive. A minute later the engine light as well as the EPC light came on. No warnings on the display ever came on, no oil light either. Dealer has ordered new oil pump and timing chain, has yet to do any further tests on the engine.


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_Anyone know if this failure problem has been fixed on the 08 production?
Got an order for a 3.6 4motion passat going in soon.

Anyone have an answer on this? I should be getting my 08 shortly!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (07SalsaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07SalsaGLI* »_
Anyone have an answer on this? I should be getting my 08 shortly!









The answer is not 100% proven yet but:
1) The part # has changed (which is an assumption that the part has - hope that is true).
2) I haven't heard of this failure in 2008 cars.
I had the same concerns before I bought mine. So far, so good. 
Hurry up and get it as next year it's rumored no 3.6L.


----------



## ozed1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello everyone, i need your help. i own an 07 passat 3.6l and some two weeks now i started the car and the CEL came on, the car suddenly lost most of the engine power, it could not accelerate anylonger as i drove home from work.Two days later, it just refused to start.It was sent to the workshop and all fuel line systems were checked to be ok,engine cranks well, plugs are firing, nozzles are clean, but it just won't start. Anyone understands what could be the problem.I don't live in the U.S.the car was exported out of the US and i need assistance on what could be the problem or where to check. Thanks.


_Modified by ozed1 at 9:06 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_ 
Hurry up and get it as next year it's rumored no 3.6L.

That would be disappointing


----------



## 8606 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (04VWGTITURBO)*

So I did a Carfax on my-sister-in-laws former car (bought back). Some glaring omissions, no mention of engine replaced, or the other big ticket items replaced. Items listed were "checked" not replaced. Sold at auction listed as fleet vehicle. New owners in another state do not have complete history of car. Isn't this dishonest? I know full well the history of this car, I can post a comment about the car on Carfax, but don't want to jeopardize the new car (in case some warranty issues arise, and they just happen to do a Carfax on old car-paranoid I know..but).


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Hurry up and get it as next year it's rumored no 3.6L.

Hopefully is not true.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I wonder whats going to replace it?(if it's true)
the new audi 2.5T??
hmmmm
rumored to be 365hp


----------



## swtgermangrl (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread*

Hey folks....add another 3.6 to the list







I have a 2006 Passat 3.6L that I just got back today after being in the shop for 24 DAYS! I was at 18700mi when THE failure occured. For two weeks I noticed the Pst would start and idle rough and people mistook it for a diesel! It was also not accelerating like it used to and shifted hard around 2k rpm. I made an appt for that next week and the day that I was dropping it off, my CEL came on solid. The codes were for the cam shaft sensor. I leave the Pst at the dealer and call every other day for updates. In addition to the engine I also told them of other problems I was having. This was the 3RD time my parktronic has failed and comes on as a constant beep when it has rained/is raining, also little things like chrome pieces being uneven and a/c smell. I dropped my Pst off on 9/15 and got it back today 10/9







I called VWOA and voiced my concern since the engine was not replaced and the customer service at the dealership was lacking to say the least. They only replaced the oil pump, bolt, chains etc. I asked VWOA for something like an extended warrant or something to show they cared about their customers and their concerns. In a nutshell I was told to *appreciate* my vehicle being fixed blah blah blah. Oh wait....I was compensated according to VWOA







, apparently the dealer performed a FREE OF CHARGE detail on my Pst







Gee thanks, I don't think a detail compensates me for time off work and the feeling that VW doesn't care about their customers post sale. By the way my loaner was a gas sucker aka F150...I put $400 into it while I was using it, and normally about 120-200 per month with the Pst.
VIN # wvweu73c66p157749
Production date unknown at this point
Any help on how to stick it to VW or the dealership is greatly appreciated. I don't qualify for the lemon law, besides, I love my Pst.
I'm on the verge of getting something







nice







made on magenetic signs and having some friends along with myself drive around with the signs on our vehicles. They also have VW's and HATE this dealer


_Modified by swtgermangrl at 12:32 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (swtgermangrl)*

Sorry to hear about your problems *swtgermangrl*, I have little over 52k miles so far no problems with the engine, knock on wood







we both drive this baby really hard,me and my wife. I had problems with parking sensors, same thing, beeping on wet, dealer replaced all due to a recall.
I hope all work for you now, good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

Has anyone figured out if there is a way to know the build dates of the affected cars? I'm looking at an 07 4Motion sedan, and will check the build date tomorrow. I'd rather pass on the car than worry.
Thanks.


----------



## jjason (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

Production date: 01/2006
Failure: Inspect oil pump drive gear bolt, found it broken
Vehicle: 2006 Passat 3.6L All-Motion @ just under 17k miles.


----------



## rosskopp (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

driving on the autobahn and the engine power distribution light came on (drive-by-wire). called VW and asked if this is something i need to bring in ASAP. tech said no, it will go into an emergency mode and let you drive on. the car had no power after 2800 RPM, the trans was shifting really funny, and the engine was starting to get weak. started to drive home and the engine stopped. no power and could not turn it over. after reading in the forum, i think that i have the same problem that everyone else has. come to find out by the road side service tech, the cam chain had broke and the camshafts stopped turning. everyone knows what this means... the motor is a total loss and needs to be replaced. block and head are shot. valves are bent or chipped and the pistons have holes in them. i will post the outcome of the official findings and the VIN so we can find out what the heck is going on...


----------



## rosskopp (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_See: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3451148
PM me if you have had this failure and I'll put together a folder of all the work-orders related to this problem. Maybe bringing this evidence to our dealerships will convince them to do a preventive fix.

Rob,
just did a writeup on my issue as well. looks like im number 34. total engine failure.








Ross


----------



## rosskopp (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (rh10023)*

E is the code that i have as well on my VIN. looks like its the same plant for all of these engines.








Ross


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (rosskopp)*

No, there's a "P" in the second page of the thread.


----------



## rh10023 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

Production Date: May 2006
Failure reported by dealer: Oil Pump Bolt failure
Mileage: 26,000


----------



## rosskopp (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (thenew3)*

i had posted earlier about my passat motor death. to what i have received from the tech here in germany, the motors have been manufactured in a different location and the problem has been fixed. the fault was started in the Emden plant in northern germany and was a design flaw. this flaw has been fixed in the new motors that go into the passat cheyene and the Q7. the reason that VW did not do a recall is because to do a recall for 20000 motors would not be cost effective so they waited until the motors broke down and then they replaced them. kind of a crazy thing but this is what i have been told. 
VW replaced the motor without conflict and it took 4 days to get my car back. the car now runs and i am having to take it easy because of a wear in period. i will post pics and data on another thread concerning the pics of the failure and the data that i have received from the tech.
Ross


----------



## rosskopp (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (RobMan8023)*

Rob,
wanted to give you an update. my engine had the same problem that was listed in this forum. the oil bolt snapped and took the cam chain with it. the dealership replaced the engine at no charge and the new engine has had this fault fixed. my car was in the shop for a total of 4 days from arrival to pickup.

Ross


----------



## rh10023 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (rosskopp)*

You sure you got a new engine or a reman engine. I am getting a reman engine. VW will not give me a new engine. Needless to say I am going to be looking for a new car pretty soon.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (rosskopp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosskopp* »_Rob,
wanted to give you an update. my engine had the same problem that was listed in this forum. the oil bolt snapped and took the cam chain with it. the dealership replaced the engine at no charge and the new engine has had this fault fixed. my car was in the shop for a total of 4 days from arrival to pickup.

Ross

I added your name to the list. What was the approximate mileage on the vehicle when the failure occurred? FWIW: I think you ended up doing the right thing by inadvertently driving it into the ground and guaranteeing a completely new engine.


----------



## rosskopp (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (rh10023)*

i made sure that the engine was new. i checked the serial number on the block and the head and they are different. i would not have accepted the car with a reman.
Ross


----------



## rosskopp (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (RobMan8023)*

Got some pics of the damage... if you look at the cog that was for the oil pump the key busted off and then loosend the bolt which made the gear wobble and cause the oil pump to fail. the approximate milage was 22000. the problem was fixed (new design) with the new engine. 
























Ross Kopp


----------



## petersohn (Aug 29, 2006)

This is a really serious problem related to the warranty problem.
Did anybody post your experience on the NTHSA webpage?
I think we need to make VW do the recall for this problem.


----------



## rh10023 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (rosskopp)*

You are lucky. I was not able to convince VW to give me a new engine. Their policy was a remanufactured engine.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (petersohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petersohn* »_This is a really serious problem related to the warranty problem.
Did anybody post your experience on the NTHSA webpage?
I think we need to make VW do the recall for this problem.


----------



## danspong (Oct 29, 2007)

Production Date: ~(unsure)09/2006
Failure: oil pump/timing gear bolt failure
Mileage on motor ~ 17,500 Miles (rebuilt), and again at 39,100 Miles (new motor being installed)


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Damn.I havent seen this yet on any of my 3.6's.Vw has key way problems in the passed.(g60's and others)
any 3.6 made after December is going to have the update design


----------



## upst8passat (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (rh10023)*

Well, Everyone - add another to the list..
'07 Passat 3.6 4Motion Wagon ( 01/06 Build Date) - 46,000 miles. "AFS Inoperative" Message yesterday - drove 1 mile since and called dealer.
If it's not too much of an inconvenience, what steps would the group recommend to help me make sure I don't get totally screwed here? Definitely bringing a copy of these posts in to the service advisor, and will make sure he knows I know what's going on here, and that I won't accept a band-aid to get me over the next 4K 'till I'm out of warranty, and then I'll have to replace the whole motor on my nut....

Thanks All!
Joe B.
Kingston, NY
'07 B6 Passat Wagon 3.6 4Motion


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (upst8passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upst8passat* »_Well, Everyone - add another to the list..
'07 Passat 3.6 4Motion Wagon ( 01/06 Build Date) - 46,000 miles. "AFS Inoperative" Message yesterday - drove 1 mile since and called dealer.


AFS Inoperative is referring to your Adaptive Bi-Xenon Headlights. Did your engine quit too? Please clarify, because right now your problem doesn't sound like a catastrophic engine failure. If it's just the AFS Inoperative message, it's nothing to worry about, just have it fixed.


----------



## captstp (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (RobMan8023)*

New to the forums, add one more to the list.
Production Date: Not sure wife has the car, its a 2007 Passat3.6
Failure: timing gear bolt failure
Mileage on motor 18,988 Miles
We were driving in Northern California when the engine stoped and would not restart. Had it toed to the nearest VW dealer, they did a great job trying to get us going, but the passat had bigger problems than they could fix in a short time. They gave us a rental car at no charge while they tried to fix the car. Two and a half weeks later and a new engine block plus parts, engine fixed and passat back home. Error code when engine stoped was timming sensor fail.
Good Luck, Scott


----------



## Shoman90 (Nov 12, 2008)

I posted this on the larger forum, but still have the questions below.
Does anyone know how many 2006 3.6L were made?
How about 3.6L 4 Motions?
I'm wondering the % of failure. Obviously there are many that don't. Is there a way to determine whether a particular 3.6 is prone to failure? VIN and / or engine serial number?
We have a 3.6L 4 Motion -- 30K miles / no issues so far
Thanks


----------



## s2scott (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Shoman90)*

My engine quit 10 days ago @ 47k. Dealer says it's due to oil pump bolt issue. Will post mfg date, VIN, etc when I can.
Any post repair issues/ problems I should keep an eye out for?


----------



## Shoman90 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (s2scott)*

It seems that researching this issue is not possible……as there are no answers to date
Calls to the VW national customer line was like talking to a rock…..with the mantra being repeated again and again: “ You must contact your local dealer and ask the trained VW techs about this problem. We rely on them for information regarding such issues.” She also pled dumb time and again to my question of getting me a VW tech center to call…insinuating she was aware of no such place. 
A couple days ago I decided to push a little further. I called my local dealer (80 miles away) and inquired their knowledge of the problem They had no clue of even what I was talking about. The service manager said he would try to dig into this for me, but this has proved futile in the past on other Passat ‘gremlin’ issues. Bottom line...they have done zero oil bolt repairs. I guess that's a good thing.
I then called a few larger VW shops in WI and Il. Between the three I called, there were 7 done over the last 2 years.
One said their experience shows 25K-35K miles is the trouble area. I asked about being proactive and fixing it on my nickel. They recommended not as in their opinion it is not to be expected of all vehicles. The job is a 8-10 hour repair per this service manager. 
Another garage was a little more thorough…He took my VIN (My build date was 1/06). and related (right or wrong) that of the couple they’ve done……the build date affected was between 8/05-11//05. The mileage less than 15K. He agreed with the garage above that the proactive approach not be taken. We know from this thread that there is a smattering of various mileages affected.
There was a commonality between all 3 places I called: They felt that a MIL would come on and/or a ticking be heard before catastrophic failure occurred. (I know that does not appear to be the case for all in this thread) Also…when I suggested the cause of the failure might have been improper torquing and/or lack of Loctite………they agreed this was likely the culprit and not an actual bolt failure. The bolt backing out is what caused the problem according to all 3 places I called. 
My main question…yet unanswered is: How many 3.6L engines were made and what is the % failure rate. If they made 25K engines and 100 failed, I would play those odds any day. VW appears to be playing those odds as well, fixing the problem on a unit by unit basis.
Am I correct in assuming the powertrain warranty of 5/60K miles covers this issue?
Everyone with a 3.6 reading this thread who has had no issue yet should be lambasting a few dealers with these same questions and reporting back here. Perhaps we can piece meal this thing together and identity some specific VIN lots. I am starting to think that a single engine manufacture employee (maybe more than one) was negligent in the assembly of the oil pump. Unless someone can provide a schematic of the affected oil pump bolt, I find it almost impossible to believe that a properly torqued/Loctited bolt holding part of an oil pump together would EVER fail. I could take that a step further and say that perhaps the hole this bolt mates up with in the block? was drilled a C hair too large and therefore the bolt can’t be cinched up correctly to prevent it from eventually backing out. This would explain a slightly larger bolt being installed as part of the fix.


----------



## rh10023 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (Shoman90)*

For my wife's '06 Passat, the local dealer in the Quad Cities, told me that this was the first failure that they had experienced of this nature. (The oil pump was dislodged from it's proper position and the engine suffered a catastrophic failure.) My wife's Passat V6 was one of the very few that have been sold in the area. I tried the same thing to get this fixed proactively, but the dealership said they have not had a problem of this nature. VW should do a recall on this, I can't understand why they don't.


----------



## rjpatterson (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (LSinLV)*

Vehicle: 2007 Passat Wagon 3.6L 4Motion
VIN: WVWVU73CX7E036316
Production Date: July 2006
Failure: lostpower, drove home, would not restart, towed into dealer on July 14, 2009, w/o states in part - "suspect oil pump bolt is broken and timing is out", "found all valves bent", "found evidence of metal coming through oil gallery to rod #4"
Odometer: 29140 miles
Repair: Dealer was asked to replaced engine with VW Remanufactured long block
This a USA version car presently registered in Canada. I've logged this defect on the Transport Canada web site (http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/roadsafety/safevehicles-defectinvestigations-index-76.htm). Suggest all defects with US registered cars be logged on the NHTSA Defects and Recalls web site (http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/recalls/).


----------



## truman (Sep 6, 2003)

Would you run from a 3.6 wagon w/ 61k and a production number of 009106? Is VW doing anything for those that develop a problem out of warranty? Is a 2.0t a safer option? Thanks


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (truman)*

I've been searching around as well trying to find out when the issue was fixed.
The car you are looking at was one of the early production ones probably produced between 12/05 and 1/06 (wagons for some reason started out as 07 models for sale in early 06 with the earliest production dates I could find of 11/05) so I assume that this car is well within the range of affected vehicles. However, it seems that most failures occure way before 61k miles so chances are probably slim that you'd experience the issue. But keep in mind that the powertrain warranty only goes to 60k and there were a few cases of failures in the 50k's.
I read somewhere that the bolt was upgraded as of Jan 1, 2007 (this was in reference to the spare part, not necessarily new engine production) but not sure if that is correct and by what production date an engine with the fixed bolt would have made it to the car assembly line.
My car is an 07 with VIN 181xxx and production date of mid Feb 07 which looks like its one of the latest 07's around.
I still have plenty warranty left but I'd still like to know where the cutoff date or VIN is.
Does anyone know? Is there a TSB on this (couldn't find one)?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (2001 Variant)*

I remember in 06 when I had this issue on a car I was working on. An early production b6 3.6 sport 4-mo. VW told me to drive the car and beat on it for 20 min and see what happens. I ended up replacing all 6 injectors per techline, then r&r cam adjusters and the problem stopped no rough running. Then a month later the car came back noisey engine. Found the bolt backed up on to the chain cover and the gear was grinding the cover down. I was one ofthe first in the us to find that lol. Its so funny now to see its such a big problem, not just one engine on the assembly line. Looks like one of the robots on the assembly line had the wrong torque spec programmed into it lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Now I have joined the club*

Hello. Long time reader, first time poster. My wife's 2007 Passat Wagon 3.6 4-motion just added us to this thread. Oil Pump bolt backed out and ruined the engine. Car had 76000 miles on it, so I am not able to get any assistance from VW at all. Any ideas?


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Now I have joined the club ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hello. Long time reader, first time poster. My wife's 2007 Passat Wagon 3.6 4-motion just added us to this thread. Oil Pump bolt backed out and ruined the engine. Car had 76000 miles on it, so I am not able to get any assistance from VW at all. Any ideas?

Press VWoA for a good-faith replacement since this is clearly a known engine defect. Chime in over at the other forum as well since it gets more traffic:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3462993
Talk to your dealer and have them go to bat for you. Print out the list of failed engines and bring it with you. Point out that you know this is an engine defect and that you expect it to be repaired at no cost to you. Stay assertive, and respectful.
If your dealdership won't go to bat for you with VWoA, call VWoA. Be persistent but respectful the whole time. Keep us on the loop as the situation develops, as we are all curious as to how VWoA will handle this issue outside of warranty.
If this turns out bad we know the rest of us have two options:
1) Buy aftermarket extended warranty
2) Dump the car before you reach the end of your powertrain warranty (5 years, 60,000miles)


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 8:03 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Now I have joined the club (RobMan8023)*

I failed to mention that I do have a CNA aftermarket warranty. They are acknowledging this as a manufacturer defect that will be covered. 
First they wanted to fix the car and not replace the engine. But, my dealer has done a good job to insist the engine needs to be replaced, after several conference calls and 2 visits by the adjuster with the engine in two different stages of teardown. Now the warranty company is offering to replace with a used engine, but not the $8500 engine form VW. They are hung up on the fact that VW only offers 12k, 12-month warranty on replacement engine. The used engine has same warranty, so that is the key point they keep going back to. 
I will keep you all posted.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Now I have joined the club ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ But, my dealer has done a good job to insist the engine needs to be replaced.

Haha








Funny how the dealer would want to "insist" on *YOUR* aftermarket warranty company 1) "HONOR" THE WARRANTY, and 2) replace the engine. 
It's in their best interests to have somebody else pay them to do the work with their own parts. They get the best of both worlds if they can also supply a crate motor!!!
Nothing against the dealer at all...just stating that they should be on your side in dealing with your aftermarket warranty company - as it benefits them greatly! 
Honestly, not that it is worth it (to you) at this point but in a perfect world you could still try and get VW to cover this under warranty as it's a known problem. 
But the best thing (for you) is exactly what you did...
Make sure the replacement motor you get is built after the last known failure (I forget the date of mfr but '08s are not an issue) OR you'll be back at square one.


----------



## Shoman90 (Nov 12, 2008)

Is there any significance to the letter identifying where the engine was made?
Emden seems to pop up more?


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (Shoman90)*

I don't think it matters as that's just the factory where the car is assembled. I'm not sure where they make the engines but I'm sure it's in a single location for all 3.6


----------



## tdec (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: ***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread (rosskopp)*

I would guess that they told you "new" but it was actually "reman."
The same happened to me - broken off bolt - at 75k miles.
So I was out of warrenty and fought hard to get my cost down to 30% of total. And I was told by many persons that I needed and would get a new motor; but then found that they cannot even provide a truly new motor. Attached parts were new or mine that were not hurt.


----------



## toogrumpy (May 29, 2007)

Production Date: 03/2006
Failure: oil pump/timing gear bolt failure
Mileage on motor ~ 41,000 Miles
3.6 4Motion fixed under warranty and runs fine. Took approx. 4 days in VW shop. Replaced various parts and not a rebuild. Dealership was very good to deal with

_Modified by toogrumpy at 10:05 AM 4-13-2010_


_Modified by toogrumpy at 10:15 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## rockrocco (Jun 6, 2010)

im looking to buy an 06 passat i do alot of driving all over new england and the tri state area is this really something to worry about i have the vin#WVWBU73C06P161766 do we kno if there is a certain factory that it is happening to. is it still a good idea to buy this car


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

So I had never heard of this problem till I was on the Touareg forum. A guy posted about the oil pump bolts failing on the 3.6's 

Now that I am on this thread everyone here seems to own a Passat. Did the Touaregs suffer from this problem?

Thank you, and Good Luck


----------



## 3.6_AWD_Driver (Feb 11, 2010)

*At 50k failed Oil Pump Bolt*

So at 50k I am unhappily a new member of the failed oil pump bolt club. I am trying to get VW to do the right thing and replace the engine. They have stated that the only course of action right now is to replace the pump, chain and tensioner. I cant see how the engine can be any good after the bolt sheered off. For those that did not have the engine replaced how is your car running now? Just feels like the car will be a ticking time bomb. Unless they do a compression test and rip the engine down to its core I wont feel comfortable. How off am I on that feeling?

This is the second time this has happened with VW. First we lost a tdi engine and now this one. I have all but lost faith in VW. Minus a small miracle I will never buy another. 

I will work on getting the details and post the information out here...


----------



## TomSSRT (Dec 17, 2007)

*Still going @ 76K miles*

I've a '08 3.6 put together in Emden. Still going strong. Bought the car new and the oil's been changed fairly consistenly at 5k. Runs great, so far. It sounds like the problem could be related to early production. You would think they would get a hand on the source!


----------



## tdec (Jan 11, 2010)

*VW Motor Failure*

Year: 2006 
Failure: Oil Pump sheered off, motor destroyed 
Mileage: 75k


----------



## tdec (Jan 11, 2010)

*VW Motor Failure*

I was told that the bolt was inferior regardless of where purchased. 
A new one replaced it in '08.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*Two 3.6's Destroyed*

I didn't post my first one, '06 Passat 4Motion, 30 K check oil pressure warning and noisy valve train. Dealer dissassembled, told by VWoA(c) to stop looking further when filing were found in oil pan. New long block installed under warranty. Latest 07' Passat Wagon 4Motion, 71 K. Same story, different book. Oil light came on while driving, car sounds like a diesel. Dealer assured me after first engine failure that this was *rare*. If all turns out good, post will stop, if VWoA(C) disavows themselves of this known problem will post further. I've taken stats, VW suggested that 1/1000 engines fail, probability of 2 is 1/1000000, maybe I should take up playing lotteries.

If it helps anyone, the engine started to bog 2-3 days before catastrophic failure. Only had issues with engine performance below 3K rpm. Car would not hold cruise uphill after this started. CEL came on, but did not flash, suspected EGR error as light had previously been cleared due to EGR fault diagnosis.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

twiceunlucky said:


> I didn't post my first one, '06 Passat 4Motion, 30 K check oil pressure warning and noisy valve train. Dealer dissassembled, told by VWoA(c) to stop looking further when filing were found in oil pan. New long block installed under warranty. Latest 07' Passat Wagon 4Motion, 71 K. Same story, different book. Oil light came on while driving, car sounds like a diesel. Dealer assured me after first engine failure that this was *rare*. If all turns out good, post will stop, if VWoA(C) disavows themselves of this known problem will post further. I've taken stats, VW suggested that 1/1000 engines fail, probability of 2 is 1/1000000, maybe I should take up playing lotteries.
> 
> If it helps anyone, the engine started to bog 2-3 days before catastrophic failure. Only had issues with engine performance below 3K rpm. Car would not hold cruise uphill after this started. CEL came on, but did not flash, suspected EGR error as light had previously been cleared due to EGR fault diagnosis.



On the second car, did you have an extended warranty or are you out of pocket? Interested in finding out how VW deals with this denied issue out of warranty.

I couldn't take it anymore... I sold my B6 at 85k miles before my extended ran out.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*Denial of Goodwill*

Well, VWoC came back, told me that was what warranty was for, denied all responsibility. Dealer recommended replacing engine. Quoted $17,000 for replacment, knocked it down to $16,000. Not the dealer's fault, but definitely VW's fault. I'm sending it to a third party to have the engine replaced or redone, I will never deal with VW again, that is my last VW product. The only time my A6 will see an Audi dealership is when the CEL comes on and I have a warranty claim. Looks like I'm moving over to BMW.


----------



## judedude (Mar 17, 2004)

06 4motion. Bolt failure at 19k miles. Bought it used and work was done before I purchased. Now at 92k. Figured I'd add to the list so VW might admit to the defect and cover it for those out of warranty.


----------



## jsvw (Apr 16, 2011)

*Oil pump bolt/timing chain failure*

2006 3.6 VW Passast
Purchased 12-05
60,600 miles when engine failed
2 months and 600 miles out of warranty


----------



## 3.6awdwagon (Aug 27, 2010)

Wanted to post this to inform that we may have some gold at the end of the rainbow....finally. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-Failure.-Need-documentation-From-3.6-Owners!


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

8606 said:


> More than likely it will happen before warranty, even before 10k miles. Lemon Law is tricky (vague) on state website. Now we know specifics. Sister-in-laws car unable to use lemon law
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It usually has to be the same problem over and over again. There is a reason that lemon law attorneys advertise on TV. No one really uses them. Companies very rarely produce lemons. It does happen. But not very often. The 3.6 and 2.0 are decent engines, they're just newer engines that need the kinks worked out. All cars from all manufacturers are like this. It sounds like the 3.6 is a little worse off. I got a 2.5 and I think it is one of the most solid engines VW has ever made. 65,000 miles and only one problem. It was my fault though. I got some bad gas with water in it and it threw the knock sensor. I went into limp mode.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*The point is......*



rags2riches said:


> It usually has to be the same problem over and over again. There is a reason that lemon law attorneys advertise on TV. No one really uses them. Companies very rarely produce lemons. It does happen. But not very often. The 3.6 and 2.0 are decent engines, they're just newer engines that need the kinks worked out. All cars from all manufacturers are like this. It sounds like the 3.6 is a little worse off. I got a 2.5 and I think it is one of the most solid engines VW has ever made. 65,000 miles and only one problem. It was my fault though. I got some bad gas with water in it and it threw the knock sensor. I went into limp mode.


Everyone screws up, I can't count the number of times that I have. When I do screw up though, I fess up to it, apologize and make it right. I don't think anyone could say that VW didn't screw up with the 3.6. First year, stuff happens. So, all they needed to do was make it right. We blew it, bring your engines in and we will fix it, or; we blew it, the recall costs too much but don't worry we'll extend the warranty. In the last 7 years I have patronized VW with an '03 Jetta TDI wagon, an 06' 4Motion Sedan, an 07' 4Motion Wagon and an 09'A6. After this episode I've switched over to BMW, must admit they screw up as much or more than VW, but at least they own up to it and are fixing stuff. To be honest this German junk has me looking at domestics again, maybe the CTS wagon AWD.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

twiceunlucky said:


> To be honest this German junk has me looking at domestics again, maybe the CTS wagon AWD.


:laugh:
Good luck! If you thought Germans built junk the Japanese and Domestics are not better! This is 2012 where cars are built by bean counters.If you want a solid car that was built like a tank then you have to go back in time, not switch platforms. Volkswagen stopped building reliable cars in 1992. Family member has a CTS and from day one has had nothing but issues (and issues that will make your hair stand up i.e. merging onto a highway and power shuts off...no throttle control ).

Still one of the most reliable volkswagen's I have ever owned has been the B6 3.6 the last one being a MKII Gti.Other than a failed coil pack and 2 sets of control arm bushings , it has been pretty sound.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*Awesome*

You make your living on parts for these cars and you admit they are junk since 1992. Awesome, thanks for proving my point. Yep, the CTS is junk with a much smaller price tag. S*** smells better when it doesn't cost as much.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

twiceunlucky said:


> you admit they are junk since 1992


Not sure how you got junk from this....


Issam Abed said:


> Volkswagen stopped building reliable cars in 1992..


Let me define what reliable means. Starting everyday in the winter , costing peanuts to repair and all around no major repairs.

MKIV 1.8T's were plagued with faulty coil packs and PCV failures
MKV's - fuel pump followers & camshafts
MKVI's - dual mass flywheels - pcv issues.

When Volkswagen introduced the MKII's the only issues I could even remember the tech's @ our garage complain about was CIS and G60 failures. This is straying off topic but all in all compared to other brands , VW's are still very well built and if you would like to sample another non-german brand then by all means go right ahead but dont expect miracles.

:thumbup:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Guys, 

Take your argument to PM or a more suitable thread as this is definitely not the place for it. 

Thanks,


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

I just did the bolt on my wife's 07 passat 4mo wagon . Had 150358 kms @ 90000 miles or so . Bolt had walked out about 20mm of thread . Gears were wobbling around . Actually had damage on teeth and keyway areas . I changed the bolt , gears , oil pump , chains and all guides/tensioners . The car did give me warning though , I had a cam sensor code . I tried a sensor cause it was cheap but of course as I had assumed not the issue . I couldn't have been that lucky . It's been up and running for two weeks since the repair . All seems good except idle is a bit rough . Had a misfire code cyl3 swapped coil with cyl1 , disappeared . 

Did the control arm bushings and subframe shims and an alignment while all was apart . Hope the car behaves itself now . Next money going on it some hankooks with studs.


----------



## 2.0tdi (Jan 8, 2006)

hi
did anyone had issue with this on the car made in April '07
VIN # is WVWFU93C37E227110
i found car with 74000km and wondering if this failure is covered by bumper to bumper or power train waranty
thanks for your help


----------



## jpay (Dec 2, 2011)

*06' Passat*

I have an 06' Passat with 57K. The ECP and CEL lights came on. The vehicle went into it's safe mode. My mechanic read the codes as a G40 and G28 sensor. Sounds like I may have the same issue. What is the easiest way to tell if the bolt has backed out.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

My wife had the same codes, yanked the trans. Two weeks after I did the bolt and chains I ended up having to pull the head as well. two every so slightly tweaked valves. spotted it on the leak down test. Looking back on my issue I would have proceeded slightly differently once I saw my codes. Step one leak down test. would have let me know exactly what was going on before I took it apart. What ever you do don't start that motor again until it's checked out properly. Tow/push whatever, do NOT start it!


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

Also did a client's 06 sedan 4MO about three weeks ago, 118,949 kms on it. Bolt was tight had early version bolt. Although his bolt was green coloured, mine was black. Both 8.8 grade.


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

2.0tdi said:


> hi
> did anyone had issue with this on the car made in April '07
> VIN # is WVWFU93C37E227110
> i found car with 74000km and wondering if this failure is covered by bumper to bumper or power train waranty
> thanks for your help


You should be fine with that VIN/date.


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

tdec said:


> Year: 2006
> Failure: Oil Pump sheered off, motor destroyed
> Mileage: 75k


I was hoping I dodged the bullet and escaped w/o having to endure the oil pump bolt issue since I now have 60K miles on my car. Crap. Good thing I opted for the extended 7/85K warranty .


----------



## jpay (Dec 2, 2011)

It was confirmed that my car had the broken cam bolt. Car had 57,949 miles. "EPC" and "Check Engine Light" came on. Car went into "safe" mode. Towed the car to City Volkswagen in San Diego. (Service Rep. Peter Beck) Car was covered by warranty. They replaced timing chains, oil pump, sprockets, tensioners, chain cover, new software. The cover held the system together just long enough to prevent complete failure. They had to remove transmission to repair. I was lucky, car was 2000 miles and 3 weeks inside warranty period. I found very detailed information, including pictures on "passat world". I took this information with me and showed it to the dealer. No problems or issues with the dealer or VWOA. Repairs took 4 weeks due to parts availability. I reported the issue to the NHTSA on their website. Anyone with the same issue should do the same. Hopefully this will help with a future recall.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*Glad They Helped*

If they are the pics of the timing chain scoring the timing chain cover, those are courtesy of me, glad they helped you. Of course I'm still at the point where VW claims they are unaware of the problem. Sorry Nater if I'm ruining your thread, this engine is junk. 
Cheers, 
TWU


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

twiceunlucky said:


> Sorry Nater if I'm ruining your thread, this engine is junk.
> Cheers,
> TWU


  it's not my thread. But thanks for your cool pictures though. :thumbup:




Nate


----------



## uhrgenau (Oct 3, 2003)

*Is manufacturing location at factor in the oil bolt failure issue?*

My wife owns a 2007 3.6 Sedan (FWD) that currently has 40,000 miles on the clock. Unlike many of the 3.6s in the US this particular car was built in the Mosel factory according to the VIN. Does anyone know whether the oil bolt problem is isolated to a particular assembly plant. Most of the VINs that have been posted appear to be cars assembled in the Emden plant.

I'm trying to decide whether to pay for an extended warranty or have the bolt checked/replaced since we like the car and would like to hang onto it for a few more years.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

uhrgenau said:


> My wife owns a 2007 3.6 Sedan (FWD) that currently has 40,000 miles on the clock. Unlike many of the 3.6s in the US this particular car was built in the Mosel factory according to the VIN. Does anyone know whether the oil bolt problem is isolated to a particular assembly plant. Most of the VINs that have been posted appear to be cars assembled in the Emden plant.
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to pay for an extended warranty or have the bolt checked/replaced since we like the car and would like to hang onto it for a few more years.


Not sure if the problem is isolated to a particular plant. If you're thinking of an extended warranty just for the bolt issue, you'd spend less money to have the bolt replaced as a preventative.


----------



## 3.6awdwagon (Aug 27, 2010)

Curious to know how much you guys have paid to swap the bolt?


----------



## MDAce15 (Aug 10, 2010)

3.6awdwagon said:


> Curious to know how much you guys have paid to swap the bolt?


Me too! :wave:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

3.6awdwagon said:


> Curious to know how much you guys have paid to swap the bolt?


This is basically R&R transmission and timing chain.
I've got no personal experience. I'll pull up Mitchell labor rate when I get to work for you.


----------



## cueboat (Jun 1, 2007)

I have an 2006 3.6 4mo passat. with 85k on the clock. I bought the car used and its not a CPO. It runs great, love the car. But I can't seem to figure out if the oil pump bolt has been replaced, i have an external warranty till december if it does fail. I called my local dealer, they say there isn't a nationwide data base of services done that they can access. Any ideas/recommendations? I was thinking about trading up for a Q7 in the near future any idea what years should be avoided with the same engine.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

06,07 motors are affected.


----------



## MDAce15 (Aug 10, 2010)

At the dealer now for 60K service and I inquired how much it would cost to change out the bolt before it fails. The Service Advisor quoted it at about 14 hours. The labor rate at this dealership is $115 per hour so the rough cost is $1,610. Jeez...


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm a technician at a local dealer here in Texas, and we currently have a 2006 Touareg with 56,xxx miles on it in the shop with the oil pump bolt being the suspected part of failure. Vehicle came in with cam range/performance faults. Technician working on the vehicle returns from school this week and should finish inspecting for damage.

On another note though, I'm curious to know if those getting quotes to fix this issue out of warranty, is it being done in, or out of the vehicle (for Passat owners)? I can't forsee it taking 14 hours to R&I the transmission and subframe while keeping the engine suspended in the bay while this is being performed.

Just curious!


----------



## owdee200 (Feb 5, 2008)

*What VIN range?*

Is there a list of VIN #'s to be worried about somewhere? A range of suspect vehicles? Looking at a 2007 3.6 right now..


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

You need to be worried about 06/07 vehicles (including the one you're looking at).


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

add me to the list.............

production date 10/06
failure date 10/26/12
85,000 miles on motor

at dealer now..........wish me luck


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

mattnucci said:


> add me to the list.............
> 
> production date 10/06
> failure date 10/26/12
> ...


Keep us posted on what dealer and how corporate (incl local Vw rep) treated you.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

They are covering parts to fix it ( the motor was still good, i was able to drive it to the dealer) and i have to pay labor. So i'll be out about $1500 or so. This was partially due to the dealer going to bat for me with VW as they knew it was a "known" issue. The regional guy just happened to be there the day i brought the car in and was extremely nice to be and said he would look into the issue.

All in all i am extremely happy with VWofA and their service. Could be why i own the 07 Passat Lux wagon, a 09 Rabbit and an 02 Audi A4. I have always been treated well by both Audi and VW dealerships in my area!!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Some pics of the damage:

Here you can see the bolt actually not attached as they took the transmission out.









If you look on the top left of the cover you can see where the loose bolt scratched into the cover









Why it costs so much, everything must come out:









Some of the parts they replaced (there were a ton more):









Starting to go back together with new parts:









The vehicle in question:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

How you were able to get to the dealer is beyond me... Must've been the cover that kept that bolt in for just enough time)


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

nater said:


> How you were able to get to the dealer is beyond me... Must've been the cover that kept that bolt in for just enough time)


I have a very good working relationship with the dealer as me and my wife and our entire car group buy and get our cars serviced there. The dealer was willing to go to bat for me to VWofA to get it covered. Most dealerships won't because it is not worth their time. That is the difference between a good dealership and a dealership that just wants your money. 

Most dealerships have an allowable amount of stuff they are allowed to write off every month, for instance if you have a bad parking sensor and the car is just out of warranty they will most likely replace it for you and eat the cost. In this instance it was above and beyond that and they were willing to make a case for it to corporate based on research they did showing this is a semi-common problem with the early versions of this motor and the fact that i am a good customer of theirs.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

What I meant was I was amazed to see that you DROVE the car to the dealer like that (and made it). Not surprised about the repair.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

any of you guys in this thread ho has a failed engine for sale..pm me..thanks


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Got the car back last night and it runs like a champ!! Classic VW in Mentor, Oh did an amazing job! Very happy to have my wagon back.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*No disrespect*

mattnucci,
Absolutely no disrespect meant, just curious about your comments. First, kudos to your dealer for going to bat for you, mine did the same but VWoA said too bad. Interested though,given that WVoA acknowledges this is a known issue, that they knew you were sitting on a ticking time bomb and did nothing to prevent a certain eventual disaster, why do you feel such loyalty toward them? I ask because I am the opposite, expect them to say we blew it, let's fix it before you are stranded...
Cheers,
TWU


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

twiceunlucky said:


> mattnucci,
> Absolutely no disrespect meant, just curious about your comments. First, kudos to your dealer for going to bat for you, mine did the same but VWoA said too bad. Interested though,given that WVoA acknowledges this is a known issue, that they knew you were sitting on a ticking time bomb and did nothing to prevent a certain eventual disaster, why do you feel such loyalty toward them? I ask because I am the opposite, expect them to say we blew it, let's fix it before you are stranded...
> Cheers,
> TWU


No disrespect taken, more than happy to tell why.

I am a VW head. A true VW head. Anyone who owns a vw or 3 like i do and is an enthusiast of the product knows that owning one means at some point in time you will have issues with the car. We VW owners have the battered wife syndrome "it brakes down on me because it loves me" haha This aside, the rest of the time it is a well refined vehicle that is a ton of fun and comfort to drive. 

This wagon is my daily driver. My toy is a 2002 Audi A4 with a list of mods on it longer than i can list and it has been constantly fixed over the years. But it is a toy and i don't mind that it brakes down because that gives me an excuse to get dirty and work on it. 

That being said, my wife has a 09 Rabbit with a WARRANTY and i will never have her drive a VW without a warranty lol I guess it's just part of the VW car culture. You take the good with the bad because the cars are so bad ass when they run right.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I put a new motor in a 2006 Passat right before I left my VW dealer I had worked for. Took 2 months for it to be approved for repairs. Mainly because of issues with VWoA not approving the repairs, then attempts through extended warranty, etc. Extended warranty later picked up the tab. $8900 for a new long block, plus labor.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*good on you*

Way better attitude than mine, seems to work, good luck with the vehicle. I have the A6 3.0 SC (it's not a T Audi!!!) love the vehicle too, but I'm a bit more fickle than you. Business is business. Cheers!


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Scuba2001 said:


> I'm a technician at a local dealer here in Texas, and we currently have a 2006 Touareg with 56,xxx miles on it in the shop with the oil pump bolt being the suspected part of failure. Vehicle came in with cam range/performance faults. Technician working on the vehicle returns from school this week and should finish inspecting for damage.
> 
> On another note though, I'm curious to know if those getting quotes to fix this issue out of warranty, is it being done in, or out of the vehicle (for Passat owners)? I can't forsee it taking 14 hours to R&I the transmission and subframe while keeping the engine suspended in the bay while this is being performed.
> 
> Just curious!


 Well, I don't know how long the actual work took on my car, but when mine failed I got a replacement engine. It arrived on a Thursday evening and the full swap was done by 3:00 that Friday.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

So, is there any list that shows a correlation of failures and production dates or manufacturing plants? 

Is there a rule of thumb that if the engine has made it past xxx miles, it will be ok forever? Or have these things been known to be fine for 6 years and 100k miles, then all of a sudden back out.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

It's really just a matter of time. Last engine I did had 78k miles on it and was 6 years old. Either way you look at it, if it hasn't been replaced or anything at this point, it's a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

big_c02 said:


> So, is there any list that shows a correlation of failures and production dates or manufacturing plants?
> 
> Is there a rule of thumb that if the engine has made it past xxx miles, it will be ok forever? Or have these things been known to be fine for 6 years and 100k miles, then all of a sudden back out.


 There isn't a list that shows a correlation between dates or plants. Many of the previous owners have moved on, so the details on each car are hard to come by. 
There doesn't appear to be any rule of thumb in terms of making it past a certain point of mileage or age. Someone in the B6 forum recently experienced a bolt failure and I beleive he was above 90k miles. 
I was recently picking up my car from my indy (for maitenance) and he was breaking the bad news to a lady whose 2006 Taureg went from a super well maintained, perfectly running ride to German paperweight in an instant. The bolt suddenly broke after over 100k miles.


----------



## ttrainrules (Feb 5, 2010)

My MIL Just came on, and here's the code I pulled. I have 86,000 on my Passat 3.6. Does everyone think it's the bolt that's throwing off my timing?

000022 (Fault Code) - Bank 1:
CMP Sensor (G40) (DIN Component Identifier)
Engine Speed Sensor (G28) (DIN Component Identifier)
P0016 - 008 (OBD II Code) - Incorrect Correlation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 139119 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.03.06
Time: 11:30:55


Symptoms of a P0016 will or may include:

Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) illumination 
The engine may run but with reduced performance 
The engine may crank but not start 
The engine may exhibit a rattle near the harmonic balancer indicating the tone ring is damaged 
The engine may start and run, but poorly 
CausesCauses may include:

Timing chain stretched, or timing belt skipped a tooth due to wear 
Misalignment of timing belt/chain 
Tone ring on crankshaft slipped/broken 
Tone ring on camshaft slipped/broken 
Bad crank sensor 
Bad cam sensor 
Damaged wiring to crank/cam sensor 
Timing belt/chain tensioner damaged


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

so is this ONLY a 06-07 issue? I just picked up a 2010 CC and am a little concerned about this problem. I've got a 2 year warranty, just wanted to get some info.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

sk8too said:


> so is this ONLY a 06-07 issue? I just picked up a 2010 CC and am a little concerned about this problem. I've got a 2 year warranty, just wanted to get some info.


You're well in the clear. No worries


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Hooray


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

FWIW...i had the same code after my engine was replaced and it was the cam sensor gone bad (totally separate from my bolt failure) Replaced and good as new ever since.


----------



## BDUBBIN (Dec 27, 2004)

*Help*

I just had a CEL with the EPC come up on my dash while driving (not flashing), the car then went into limp mode, no power on accelration or high end gear shift, and then abruptly cut off. Now it will not start. I scanned the car (2007 Passat 3.6L wagon) and found the following codes:

000833 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40)
P0341 - 004 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 165395 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.04.14
Time: 18:05:01
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2259 /min
Load: 32.1 %
Speed: 112.0 km/h
Temperature: 85.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V
000022 - Bank 1: CMP Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28)
P0016 - 008 - Incorrect Correlation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 165410 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.04.14
Time: 18:28:39
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2423 /min
Load: 32.1 %
Speed: 120.0 km/h
Temperature: 83.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
000104 - MAP/MAF Throttle Position Correlation 
P0068 - 002 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 165494 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.04.14
Time: 19:15:59
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2189 /min
Load: 53.3 %
Speed: 108.0 km/h
Temperature: 81.0°C
Temperature: 23.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
Readiness: 0000 0000


I ordered a new cam sensor and hope that is the problem. Please let me know if the other codes relate to the P0341. I have owned the car for 1.5 years (bought used) and never had a problem. Car never idled rough or anything. 

My search shows nothing combining these three codes.

Please help.

Or add me as we'll


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

the Cam positioning sensor code is the code that i had that made me take it to the dealer and they found that the bolt had backed out. 

Be careful that it isn't more that just that. 

The cam positioning code came on in mine because when the bolt came out it jumped teeth and broke the sensor.


----------



## vert1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone know of one of these engines available anywhere?
I'm looking for just an engine block or a complete bottom end (short block)
By the sounds of this thread quite a few have been replaced by dealers?
Thanks guys.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Salvage yards have complete motors... Just verify vin that its from an 08 car to avoid this issue. Otherwise be prepared to fix oil bolt on salvage motor. The short blocks may be much tougher to find though. Classifieds pop up here and there but be cautious as to who and why. Don't wanna end up with a bottom end from an unsuspecting or bad seller.


----------



## vert1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I hear ya howver I will be pulling it all apart to build a twin turbo MK2 so a bottom end from one of these problem engines would be ideal, just the block even better.
Anyone who knows of anything at all please contact me or reply here.
:wave:


----------



## ttrainrules (Feb 5, 2010)

*Another one bites the dust*

Just had my B6 serviced for the oil pump bolt backing out. I'm pretty lucky that there wsa no damage to the engine other than some excessive grooving in the timing cover. The bill was close to $2000 for the service.


----------



## 93celicaconv (Apr 15, 2010)

*Was Preventative Oil Pump Bolt Replacement Offered at No Cost by VWoA*

I have a question that I would love to get a definitive answer soon on. I am courting the purchase of a 2006 Passat 3.6 4Motion Sport Package 2. The owner said back in March 2012, at 38,250 miles (outside of the original 3-year/36,000 mile bumper-to-bumper warranty), he had the engine removed for purposes of replacing this trouble-prone oil pump bolt before it caused a problem, which he said the cost was covered by VWoA due to the high percentage of problems these engines had. The CarFax also said the headgasket was replaced at the same time (why would the head have to come off?), the engine was removed to complete the repair, the timing chain was replaced, the catalytic converter was replaced, etc.

Did VWoA offer a no-cost replacement of this problematic oil pump bolt as a preventative measure at no cost to the owner (as a warranty item), as in a recall?

If yes, then why would the engine require removal (to complete repair) and require a headgasket replacement?

Is the current owner "pulling one over on me?"


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Head gasket does not need replacement as part of the oil pump bolt fix.


----------



## 93celicaconv (Apr 15, 2010)

nater said:


> Head gasket does not need replacement as part of the oil pump bolt fix.


I agree. But the fact is that it was replaced when the oil pump bolt repair work was done, with the engine out of the car. The seller, who said he had this done as a preventative measure, paid for my VWoA, would not elaborate why the head needed to be removed. I'm thinking the real story is the oil pump bolt actually came loose and cause problems - which is not what the seller is saying happened. The seller's story just doesn't feel quite right.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

93celicaconv said:


> I have a question that I would love to get a definitive answer soon on. I am courting the purchase of a 2006 Passat 3.6 4Motion Sport Package 2. The owner said back in March 2012, at 38,250 miles (outside of the original 3-year/36,000 mile bumper-to-bumper warranty), he had the engine removed for purposes of replacing this trouble-prone oil pump bolt before it caused a problem, which he said the cost was covered by VWoA due to the high percentage of problems these engines had. The CarFax also said the headgasket was replaced at the same time (why would the head have to come off?), the engine was removed to complete the repair, the timing chain was replaced, the catalytic converter was replaced, etc.
> 
> Did VWoA offer a no-cost replacement of this problematic oil pump bolt as a preventative measure at no cost to the owner (as a warranty item), as in a recall?
> 
> ...


I think the owner is trying to put one over on you. I've never seen any indication that VW offered to replace any bolt as a preventative measure. It could be they repaired the engine under warranty after the bolt failed, but not before.


----------



## 93celicaconv (Apr 15, 2010)

Incrementalg said:


> I think the owner is trying to put one over on you. I've never seen any indication that VW offered to replace any bolt as a preventative measure. It could be they repaired the engine under warranty after the bolt failed, but not before.


I did step away from it. The owner did work at a VW dealership, and this car had its entire history there, and I did get all of the maintenance records. Yes, the oil pump bolt did back out and was the reason for the repair, which was extensive. While the owner had a purchased 7 year / 100,000 mile (on the odometer) warranty he was willing to sell for $1k extra, after I looked at the maintenance records for the 3 year the curernt owner had the Passat, it was in for service 17 separate times for a total maintenance cost of $14k (not including tax), which I suspect most of it was against the warranty. I believe the car was in great selling condition, but I am not quite willing to purchase a Passat that will likely have a similar maintenance need over the future years at it has had over the last 3. I can't afford a vehicle being in for repair service 6 times per year, given my dependence on it to get to work and to my clients. My goodness!


----------



## 87socorro (Oct 30, 2011)

hello i wanted to know if there was any hope in making this a recall. After two months of owning my 3.6 v6 touareg i took it to the dealer after an epc light check engine light and a low oil pressure light. the dealer confirmed that was my oil pump bolt. dealer quoted me $5,602.98 for parts and labor. the car has 68000 miles


----------



## 1badB5 (May 13, 2001)

Oil pump bolt failed at 69,000 miles. VWOA covered 50% of the cost. Ending up paying about $1300.00. Glad that the delearship contacted VWOA and had them cover some of the cost since the car was out of warranty. I have owned 3 new VW's since 1999. Was glad it failed while I close to home because I always thought it was like a ticking time bomb. Thanks Stone Mountain VW for the loaner while the car was in the shop. :thumbup:


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

87socorro said:


> hello i wanted to know if there was any hope in making this a recall. After two months of owning my 3.6 v6 touareg i took it to the dealer after an epc light check engine light and a low oil pressure light. the dealer confirmed that was my oil pump bolt. dealer quoted me $5,602.98 for parts and labor. the car has 68000 miles


Unfortunately, I'm sure the answer is no. VW has known about bolt failures since the first occurred in 2006. They'd have done it long ago if they were gonna do anything. No way they'll issue a recall 7 years after the first of the defectives rolled out of the factory.

VWs response to this has been inconsistent. Some out of warranty owners are told to take a hike and pay full out of pocket costs. Others are offered discount on a new VW and some are offered a break on the expense of fixing it.

I think VW makes those decisions based on owner's history with VAG. If you've spent lots of money with them, then they pony up to keep you coming back.


----------



## rcd1012 (Sep 10, 2013)

*2007 3.6 Another one bites the dust?*

71K miles on the car, 
check engine light comes on.
brought to dealer told its a sensor issue but that the car is ok to drive until they can replace the sensor...not so, two days later car goes down on highway. Timing chain blown.
After discussion back and forth with VW and dealer, can you guess what the issue was that caused the timing chain failure? If you guessed "Oil pump bolt failure" well then you win a prize.

The car is barely out of warranty, it exited warranty at 64K miles &/or may 2013 we bought it Certified Pre-Owned, had all oil changes and service performed at the dealer. We're currently speaking with dealer and VWoA about the resurrection and what they can help us with for the work they are proposing (New engine).

What has everyone's experience with VWoA been when it comes to owning the problem?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

rcd1012 said:


> What has everyone's experience with VWoA been when it comes to owning the problem?


 It's been hit or miss. But I'd say some of the onus is on them since you took it in early enough and they seemed to have mis-diagnosed the issue. 

Keep us posted HERE please. I'm sure they have monitored this thread in the past.


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance guys but I'm in the market for a used passat, and would love a vr6. Found a nice 2008 model that I looked at. Was this issue existing in the 08s as well? 

Is there a VIN cutoff when the issue was resolved. 

Thanks and again I apologize if this has been answered before.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

MY 2008's are not affected.


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

nater said:


> MY 2008's are not affected.


That is nice to know. Those are the ones with the black intake manifolds correct?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

jassilamba said:


> That is nice to know. Those are the ones with the black intake manifolds correct?


That I don't know. My 2008 has a black manifold. If VIN (10th digit) is an 8 you are in good shape.


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

nater said:


> That I don't know. My 2008 has a black manifold. If VIN (10th digit) is an 8 you are in good shape.


TY, this one does have a 8 in the 10th place. Now time to go find a buyers guide to make sure I rule out everything else.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

jassilamba said:


> TY, this one does have a 8 in the 10th place. Now time to go find a buyers guide to make sure I rule out everything else.


Browse the B6 Passat forum. Search too...you'll find quite a few threads such as, "looking to buy a passat, what should I be aware of" or similar which will give you lots of info to help you make your decision. But as it relates to this thread/topic you have no worries with the 2008 model.
TSB link stickied top of that forum and in my signature as well.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

rcd1012 said:


> 71K miles on the car,
> check engine light comes on.
> brought to dealer told its a sensor issue but that the car is ok to drive until they can replace the sensor...not so, two days later car goes down on highway. Timing chain blown.
> After discussion back and forth with VW and dealer, can you guess what the issue was that caused the timing chain failure? If you guessed "Oil pump bolt failure" well then you win a prize.
> ...


Any word from the dealer or VoA?


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

The passat I was looking at (08 new motor) has some suspension issues and the dealer is going to let me know what is wrong with it.

Just curious as I'm also looking at a 07 Toureg CPO with 62K miles on it. If that car has had the bolt replaced with the proper bolt, does the issue come back or not?


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

jassilamba said:


> The passat I was looking at (08 new motor) has some suspension issues and the dealer is going to let me know what is wrong with it.
> 
> Just curious as I'm also looking at a 07 Toureg CPO with 62K miles on it. If that car has had the bolt replaced with the proper bolt, does the issue come back or not?


You'll only find the bolt has been replaced if there was a prior failure. VW didn't do any pro active bolt replacements. If it was replaced in 2008 or later then you're good. Anything prior to that could be just another faulty bolt the same as with the 2006-2007 production


----------



## gp125racer (Oct 23, 2013)

*Highest Milage Award?*

10/05
oil pump/timing gear bolt failure
126k

No oil light so we threw a pump, bolt, chains, guides and tensioner. Still will not run right, big clunk on decel which sounds like one or both of the cam adjusters. :banghead:

I'm a bit too deep now to be swapping motors at this point, but any experience or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lveyron23 (Feb 26, 2013)

Can someone tell me if this code is related to this issues ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

lveyron23 said:


> Can someone tell me if this code is related to this issues ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me, that reads like a bad sensor or maybe a disconnected sensor. Not uncommon. Do you have a check engine light? I had a bad sensor which threw the same code and a check engine light.


----------



## jackbane (Apr 26, 2014)

*Replacement engine Q's*

Hi all,
I recently acquired a 2007 B6 wagon with the 3.6 engine and 4motion. It was my mother's and last fall it suffered engine failure due to the oil pump bolt failure at 80k miles. The dealer installed a replacement engine in Dec 2013. I have two questions:

1) Can I assume that the replacement engine has the updated, 10.9 strength rated oil pump bolt in it? Is there any way to verify for certain the provenance/manufacture date of the replacement engine in order to verify that the bolt isn't another old one that might (will) fail again?

2) Does the replacement engine contain a brand new timing chain? I know that VW says you "never" need to service the timing chain, but I'm not sure I buy that, and if it's brand new then I know that I have plenty of time and miles before I would need to worry about that.

I'm planning to speak with the service manager at the dealer, but in my limited interactions with them (I have an indy that I use for my cars who I trust and like), they have seemed less than expert, or at least not particularly forthcoming. Trying to get details from them has been a little challenging.

I'm wondering whether, if they cannot provide concrete information about the etails of the new engine, there is a way to trace it through the VW corporation itself. There must be a paper trail, no?

Thanks in advance-


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

All of what I'll post is based on my common sense, knowledge, and making common sensible assumptions...
A 2013 rebuilt motor should definitely have the upgraded part as its a known issue at Vw. Also, I don't really think anybody would rebuild an engine with old timing chains...but who knows?
Why worry about the chains now? The motor is in the car, and the chains will make noise for quite a while before needing replacement. 
By the way, I bet your rebuilt motor is that of another 06/07 with the oil pump failure so it's got to have the new bolt and new everything (incl chains). 
Enjoy the car


----------



## jackbane (Apr 26, 2014)

nater said:


> All of what I'll post is based on my common sense, knowledge, and making common sensible assumptions...
> A 2013 rebuilt motor should definitely have the upgraded part as its a known issue at Vw. Also, I don't really think anybody would rebuild an engine with old timing chains...but who knows?
> Why worry about the chains now? The motor is in the car, and the chains will make noise for quite a while before needing replacement.
> By the way, I bet your rebuilt motor is that of another 06/07 with the oil pump failure so it's got to have the new bolt and new everything (incl chains).
> Enjoy the car


Thanks for the reply, those were my assumptions as well. I spoke to the service manager and he confirmed that the timing chain is new and that the replacement bolt is the correct one. Hoping this car lasts me a long time. Thanks again-


----------



## newbie123 (May 8, 2014)

*New here*

just bought a 06 3.6 passat.. with 110k miles on it.. any way of finding out if the bolt was replaced? maybe a vin check? 

thanks in advance


----------



## newbie123 (May 8, 2014)

not the 4mo
regular 3.6 V6


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

newbie123 said:


> not the 4mo
> regular 3.6 V6


Won't matter whether 4mo or FWD. 
Make friends with a local dealer and have them check. 
Asking the question nicely to a service advisor may get you an answer. 

Otherwise, assume its a ticking time bomb unfortunately. 

How many miles on your whip?

Edit: 110k miles. My bad.


----------



## newbie123 (May 8, 2014)

*Thanks for reply*

SOOO... this friend of mine goes to car auctions(buys and sells). I saw that the car sold for 3,000$. He told me there was a slight problem that he can take car of he ended up asking a total of 4600$ total(109k miles 2006 3.6V6 fairly mint condition). I confronted him and asked him about the 'problem' and said it has to do with the oil pump bolt, he confirmed it was just that.. 
I have no problem with that being the problem aslong as it works and no major issues along the way.

Do you think its a good buy?
Honesty appreciated

EDIT: He asked 4600$ before I found out it sold for 3000$


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd skip it. If the bolt failed then the engine may very well have suffered catastrophic damage. Seems likely given the asking price. The car probably needs an engine replacement.


----------



## newbie123 (May 8, 2014)

*so i got it last week*

The car is a beauty :heart:.. and very powerful .. wasnt expecting that king of pull on that car.

The original engine was taken out and replaced by the same engine with 30K miles on it :thumbup:

the car drives like a dream ... i was very surprised with the outcome but it went really well ... just had to wait longer then i expected


----------



## Mercfh (Apr 3, 2014)

Quick question: When was this actually fixed? I can't seem to find any info of what models this actually affects?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Mercfh said:


> Quick question: When was this actually fixed? I can't seem to find any info of what models this actually affects?


2008 models do not have this problem. 


Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## Mercfh (Apr 3, 2014)

nater said:


> 2008 models do not have this problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile device.


So anything 2008+?

was it only like 06-07 or something?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Mercfh said:


> So anything 2008+?
> 
> was it only like 06-07 or something?


Yes. Only 06/07. :thumbup:



Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

spoooldu said:


> I looked in ETKA too and found only N-104-044-04. From prior research, the old part # was N-104-044-03.


I think this topic has been beaten to death but I'd like to reiterate what I just quoted above ^^^^^^

The *Good* bolt number is N-104-044-04, list price $2.04. 

Just ordered my replacement bolt for an engine I'm putting in my car. No, I didn't have a failure...just picking up an engine and want piece of mind. 

You'll also see guides and tensioners for the timing chains. :thumbup:
Notice the 10.9 stamped on bolt:



























Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## 5ABI VT (Nov 9, 2013)

I think we need to have arp make an indestructible bolt we can replace with. 

Any way to determine if an 07 would have a revised bolt ? 70k miles .


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the clarrification on the model years nater. looking at an 08 touareg now. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Roman K (Nov 19, 2011)

Are there any procedures for this problem? A link maybe? Is there a way to check it without removing everything? Also my chain (I think) is making noise. I put a screw driver as stethoscope on the casing and it's definitely coming from there. The noise doesn't line up with the injector pulsing. What is the status on the chain tensioners! Are they known to fail on these engines or what could be making this noise?


----------



## Roman K (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

There is no way to check without removal of the bottom cover, which requires trans removal. If your chains are making noise NOW is the time to do it. Don't wait!


----------



## Roman K (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah that's what I figured. Just didn't want to admit it to myself I guess


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Roman K said:


> Yeah that's what I figured. Just didn't want to admit it to myself I guess


Yea I hear you. Now is the time to suck it up and do it. If you wait you could be putting an engine in. I waited too long. :banghead:


----------



## Roman K (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah. Alright thanks for the info. But what about tensioners, what happens to them? Do they just get week or what? You have a list of what I should change while in there?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Search for my thread regarding spun bearing. You'll see some pics of the tensioners and what happens when you wait too long.

Edit:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5401088


----------



## Roman K (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok perfect thanks


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Someone mentioned these issues are only 06-07. Is this based of the actual production date or the model year?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Gabrius said:


> Someone mentioned these issues are only 06-07. Is this based of the actual production date or the model year?


No idea. But my '08 (build date 08/07) had the upgraded bolt. I verified it when I had the chains apart.


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

So if I had the choice of buying a 2008 or a 2009 for the same price. Would it be safer to go 2009?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Gabrius said:


> So if I had the choice of buying a 2008 or a 2009 for the same price. Would it be safer to go 2009?


There are no documented cases of '08's with this problem. 
I wouldn't base 08 vs 09 on the bolt. Base it on mileage and options.


----------



## TRIBUTE100 (Oct 22, 2014)

*My 2007 Passat Wagon 3.8 V-6 4 Motion, 130,000 miles*

Good news, I think. Purchased a 2007 Passat Wagon 3.8 V-6 4 Motion about 2 months ago, now has 130,000 miles, with a manufactured date of 5/7/2006. I've got a tranny problem and I believe I'll need the valve body replaced, but before I wanted to sink money in it I wanted to make sure I didn't have the dreaded "oil pump bolt" problem. He is what I just verbally confirmed from Donaldson VW in Sayville, NY, which apparently sold and serviced the vehicle up to about 106,500 miles:

At 25,000 miles, in November 2007, they replaced the engine because of an oil pump bolt failure. They could not send me a written confirmation, only verbal, but he was able to pull this info up via the VIN number at their dealership. Interestingly, the CARFAX report showed that computers were checked at 25,052 miles, and nothing else. 

Based on what I have read in this thread, any car manufactured before 01/07 had the potential oil pump bolt problem. I'll have to assume my car is safe from that now since it has 105,000 miles on it since the new engine was installed. Besides the tranny valve body problem, I may have a water pump bearing going out because after the engine is warmed up at idle for about 15-20 minutes I started getting an intermittent noise from the water pump housing. That dealer told me that was a 3 hour job, but it looks like to me they'd have to raise or lower the engine to do it.

Thanks to all that have posted to this thread !


----------



## Panhead_speedshop (Jan 24, 2015)

*Just finished my passat bolt replacement*

Just finished my 2007 3.6 l bolt job. Heard a noise from engine googled it and found it is the problem. Lucky me that it did not fxxxxd up my engine. it is grazy how this kind of **** bolt was holding it 98000 mi.
I took me around 32 hours to do that work.

I changed all the sprockets and chains, chain tensioners , cleaned and examined oil pump , Cleand entire engine from inside. replaced all gaskets what needed.


----------



## alpine45 (Dec 19, 2006)

thought I would add to this, its not so much a failed bolt. but work that was done when the bolt was previously replaced. bought the car with low compression in cyl 3. car has 156km on it. 











ill update this with the pictures now that the head is off. but it looks like all 3 rear cyl saw exhaust valve piston contact when the bolt failed before.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Replace all of those coolant hoses (and crank or knock sensor) while engine is out. A huge pain in the ass to do without the front end coming off. Keep us posted. By the way, regarding the 2nd to last pic. What is that piece of black plastic? 
Can't quite make it out.


----------



## alpine45 (Dec 19, 2006)

nater said:


> Replace all of those coolant hoses (and crank or knock sensor) while engine is out. A huge pain in the ass to do without the front end coming off. Keep us posted. By the way, regarding the 2nd to last pic. What is that piece of black plastic?
> Can't quite make it out.


haha dont worry I am, I found out today the motor was replaced in 2007 @ 17k km for the oil pump bolt failure 

the car had an oil pan put on it at some point and well. it looks like it was ran dry on oil a bit longer then the oil pump would have liked.


----------



## alpine45 (Dec 19, 2006)

another small update and some new parts. it looks as though the new oil pump has a much larger surface for the pulley to mount to it uses a larger bolt as well as the pulley is now one piece and not 2. I also pulled all the valves out of the head re lapped them and checked for bent valves. 









was hoping to get the top end back together today but winter kicked the **** out of atlantic canada. so it will have to wait.


----------



## Panhead_speedshop (Jan 24, 2015)

from where or who manufactures these 2 in 1 sprockets.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Even though that oil pump sprocket appears 100% round make sure you use the mark on it! Slight (yet painful) oversight on my part. :banghead:


----------



## Panhead_speedshop (Jan 24, 2015)

just make sure that when you install the lower chain then first cylinder is TDC.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Panhead_speedshop said:


> just make sure that when you install the lower chain that the first cylinder is TDC.


Just to clarify,
If the crank and cams are lined up you can still put the oil pump sprocket on the wrong way. Use your Bentley or Vw shop manual to reference. It's buried in there (in the ebahn Bentley) deep.


----------



## Panhead_speedshop (Jan 24, 2015)

nater said:


> Just to clarify,
> If the crank and cams are lined up you can still put the oil pump sprocket on the wrong way. Use your Bentley or Vw shop manual to reference. It's buried in there (in the ebahn Bentley) deep.


yes you can do that but check from manual if you have one.If needed I can send copy.


----------



## alpine45 (Dec 19, 2006)

all the parts ive used are oem vw parts straight from the dealer the pulley and pump are now a revision part. and yes the bottom end is all lined up. i did find my compression issue as well. 



broken piston for the win. oddly enough it did zero damage to the cylinder wall.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Before I shove my 3.6 into my MK4, how can I know if the motor is updated with the new bolt? Is there a defined VIN split? 

WVWFU73C57E233480

It seems like a pretty late model one, and it is on the other side of the VIN split when you look up motors for 2007, is the VIN split for the oil pump bolt?

Just yanked the timing cover off. Has the 10.9 bolt. yay!


----------



## bigfry33 (May 10, 2015)

I just bought a 2006 with the 3.6l in it a few weeks ago from a used dealership. it has 120xxx miles on it and I have no idea if this oil pump bolt has ever been changed  I am the 3rd owner but since I bought it from a dealership I am unable to find out who owned it before me to ask such questions. I would like to assume that its fine considering the mileage??? thoughts.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

bigfry33 said:


> I just bought a 2006 with the 3.6l in it a few weeks ago from a used dealership. it has 120xxx miles on it and I have no idea if this oil pump bolt has ever been changed  I am the 3rd owner but since I bought it from a dealership I am unable to find out who owned it before me to ask such questions. I would like to assume that its fine considering the mileage??? thoughts.


I've never worked at a dealer so I don't know but I thought they could check by VIN to see service records - even those not at their dealer??? Maybe a dealership employee here can confirm this is an option for you. 
Ask them to check for you, there must be *some* history of work done by them - warranty or otherwise, especially on a 2006 - they had a lot of issues with warranty and tsb-type stuff. 

If not, only thing I can tell you would be based off the mileage I would assume (I know, bad to assume) that it's been worked out one way or another. I find it hard to believe that the bolt could last 120k and all of a sudden be an issue for you, and I also find it hard to believe that it lasted 120k miles to begin with....so chances are this thing has been resolved. 

Push for more info and report back what you find here. I'm curious!


----------



## bigfry33 (May 10, 2015)

nater said:


> I've never worked at a dealer so I don't know but I thought they could check by VIN to see service records - even those not at their dealer??? Maybe a dealership employee here can confirm this is an option for you.
> Ask them to check for you, there must be *some* history of work done by them - warranty or otherwise, especially on a 2006 - they had a lot of issues with warranty and tsb-type stuff.
> 
> If not, only thing I can tell you would be based off the mileage I would assume (I know, bad to assume) that it's been worked out one way or another. I find it hard to believe that the bolt could last 120k and all of a sudden be an issue for you, and I also find it hard to believe that it lasted 120k miles to begin with....so chances are this thing has been resolved.
> ...




I went to a dealer and talked with a service tech and he said he's never even heard of the problem...blew my mind. he checked the vin and could only give me maintenance done at VW or anything that VW paid for which was pretty simple things, anything done at other shops he had no record of. he was pretty worthless to be honest. the car does seem to run fine though.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

dorkage said:


> Before I shove my 3.6 into my MK4, how can I know if the motor is updated with the new bolt? Is there a defined VIN split?
> 
> WVWFU73C57E233480
> 
> ...


Another easy way to check is to look at the intake manifold (assuming the engine came from a Passat). If it's a black plastic two-piece you have a 2008+ engine and no oil pump bolt problems. If it's the silver one-piece manifold you have a 2006 or 2007 engine and you could be at risk.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

jddaigle said:


> Another easy way to check is to look at the intake manifold (assuming the engine came from a Passat). If it's a black plastic two-piece you have a 2008+ engine and no oil pump bolt problems. If it's the silver one-piece manifold you have a 2006 or 2007 engine and you could be at risk.


It has the older silver intake manifold.


----------



## TRIBUTE100 (Oct 22, 2014)

*CarFax Report May Have The Answer.*

I to bought a 2007 Passat with the 3.6 engine with 128k miles. When I found out I may have a fatal flaw in the engine I called the local dealer where I got nowhere..
With the CarFax report I was able to find the original dealer who sold the vehicle and that the original owner continued to have service there. I called them, a service advisor said he had never heard of the problem, but checked using my VIN. He came back and said it did have a oil bolt failure and the engine was replaced at 25k and gave the date. I asked if I could get a written statement to that affect and he said they could not do that. That service date and mileage was on the CarFax, but only said "Computers checked". Obviously VW did not want that problem to get out.

Apparently a dealer cannot see what another dealer has done, or so they say.


----------



## bigfry33 (May 10, 2015)

TRIBUTE100 said:


> I to bought a 2007 Passat with the 3.6 engine with 128k miles. When I found out I may have a fatal flaw in the engine I called the local dealer where I got nowhere..
> With the CarFax report I was able to find the original dealer who sold the vehicle and that the original owner continued to have service there. I called them, a service advisor said he had never heard of the problem, but checked using my VIN. He came back and said it did have a oil bolt failure and the engine was replaced at 25k and gave the date. I asked if I could get a written statement to that affect and he said they could not do that. That service date and mileage was on the CarFax, but only said "Computers checked". Obviously VW did not want that problem to get out.
> 
> Apparently a dealer cannot see what another dealer has done, or so they say.


I have the Carfax from the dealer I got, but it doesn't have any owner information (pretty sure that's no legal) if I buy it from the website does it have previous owner information??


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Was this predominantly a passat issue? What is the the repair number on service sheets for this? I'm looking at a 06 touareg with approx 65k on the clock


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> Was this predominantly a passat issue? What is the the repair number on service sheets for this? I'm looking at a 06 touareg with approx 65k on the clock


No I believe this was all of the 3.6L engines if I recall correctly.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

nater said:


> No I believe this was all of the 3.6L engines if I recall correctly.


This forum don't get much chatter does it? Lol is there any guidelines as to production dates or anything like that nater? I'm lookin at this hunk of junk for a motor swap for my Rocco so the bolt isn't that big of a deal im just doin diggen before I commit 100%


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Mid MY 2007. 2008 it was fixed. If swapping just take the timing cover off and put a new bolt in. The bolt will be clearly marked on the outside so you don't need to guess. I put a 2006 motor in my 2008. Not a big deal.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Yes 3.6l engine forum gets very little traffic


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

oh no... I think I may have this problem with my car. CEL is on and the EPC light is on as well. It has just over 100,000 miles on it.


----------



## Panhead_speedshop (Jan 24, 2015)

*picture of mine bolt when it was loose.*

It was year ago when I did mine oil pump bolt swap.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*replacement cost estimates?*

Hi All-

After looking thorough all the oil pump threads I don't see much on repair costs.

Anyone knows what a general estimate is for the oil pump bolt fix and anyone have it done in the DC area? If so where?


Thanks in advance,

Troy


----------



## Panhead_speedshop (Jan 24, 2015)

rabstg said:


> Hi All-
> 
> After looking thorough all the oil pump threads I don't see much on repair costs.
> 
> ...


i bought all the parts my self, with the dealer discount 30 % . parts where 650 euro . i changed chains bolts , seals , sprockets, adjusters. no oil pump replacement .
oils and filters another 70 euro , and my own work aprox 30 hours


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Panhead_speedshop said:


> i bought all the parts my self, with the dealer discount 30 % . parts where 650 euro . i changed chains bolts , seals , sprockets, adjusters. no oil pump replacement .
> oils and filters another 70 euro , and my own work aprox 30 hours


Thank you for the reply...

I called two local dealers, one said $2900 and the second said $1800.

A local VW shop quoted $1200 for labor plus parts.

I had no idea where those quotes stood amongst other people's experience.

Thanks again,

Troy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## simont122 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just had the dreaded call from my shop. 2007 Audi Q7, 96k miles. 

Symptons
Rough idle, lack of power, CEL, random ESP, EPC, Oil pressure warnings. CEL codes throw P0016 & P0017 Crankshaft position sensor. 

Changed out the oil and full of metal filings. They suspect that it's this wonderful little bolt. :thumbdown:

Has there been any luck with Audi or VW admitting some fault and helping with the cost of the repair?


----------



## simont122 (Jun 4, 2015)

Does anyone know what manufacturers part number of the replacement engine you received had? 

I have a 03H100033BX, but looking to see if a newer version, 03H100037CX will fit. Some say yes, some say know, Just wanted any clariication


----------



## Bouhlee (Nov 27, 2011)

I do not ready the 254 post of this tread, so it is commun to have failure on this bolt if the car have 160k miles or more ? Or every car will have failure sometime ?

Sorry for my english im french


----------



## quatra (Mar 10, 2013)

*Oil pump bolt*



JHAYPASSAT06 said:


> Please list VIN numbers for this engine failure so we can have something to research on our cars.
> Thanks


Apparently nobody has ever published VIN numbers. Don't wait for VW as they fear a huge recall. They've got other troubles (2016) to worry about.
For VW it should be easy because of stringent supplier/inventory control, but alas...


----------



## marhooba (Aug 9, 2016)

*3 years later...*

I just bought a 3.6l Passat 06, now regretting it. My check engine light came on as I was taking it to the VW dealership to have a general look over on it since I just bought it. Its at 93k miles. Wasn't doing anything weird. Revved high for a minute or two, but that is it. Nothing ever shut off, smoked, leaked, grinded or anything. Do you think I'll be okay? I sold my Forester, all I have ever owned is Subaru, and never had a serious mechanical issue like this possible. Should I go ahead and make my noose?


----------



## marhooba (Aug 9, 2016)

Should I go ahead and crash into a wall? Bought the car used 93k, dogged it home for two hours, rode it an hour the next day, came to a stop light, and engine light came on. I immediately took it to the local VW dealership. Car never died or anything, and revved right below 1000rpms for a few mins and relaxed. Even if it is a engine bolt failure, do you think I caught it on time? I read everyone else pretty much rode with the light on for a some what extended amount of time, or it failed before anything known was happening. I am a new dad, in college, and crap pay. Do you think I could get VW to help me out at least if I stage a sit in, set myself on fire in the lobby, etc? Lol the last part was a joke. But does anyone think I have any chance at getting help if I showed them its a known issue and used the, "I've always heard VW was a good company, so I decided to get a car from them..."


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

marhooba said:


> Should I go ahead and crash into a wall? Bought the car used 93k, dogged it home for two hours, rode it an hour the next day, came to a stop light, and engine light came on. I immediately took it to the local VW dealership. Car never died or anything, and revved right below 1000rpms for a few mins and relaxed. Even if it is a engine bolt failure, do you think I caught it on time? I read everyone else pretty much rode with the light on for a some what extended amount of time, or it failed before anything known was happening. I am a new dad, in college, and crap pay. Do you think I could get VW to help me out at least if I stage a sit in, set myself on fire in the lobby, etc? Lol the last part was a joke. But does anyone think I have any chance at getting help if I showed them its a known issue and used the, "I've always heard VW was a good company, so I decided to get a car from them..."



I think your opinion of VW is about to change. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

That CEL can come on for a ton of reasons. Don’t stress over bolt failure just based off the light. Keep us posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glassbuggy (May 31, 2016)

Reading this thread because I am considering a 3.6 swap. I have a question that I am unclear on though. Are the oil pump bolts in question the ones holding the pump to the block or is it the bolt that holds the intermediate gears on the pump drive? I kind of get the idea that it is both areas causing trouble. I have a line on a 3.6 from '07 but it has the silver intake, so I am suspicious of it after this thread. Help me understand the bolt(s) issue better defined Thank you


----------

